# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Jeux Vidéo] Bêta-test de BattleForge gratuit,  S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky à 14 Euros !

## Casque Noir

Comme nous l’annoncions récemment, nous vous offrons désormais la possibilité d’acheter une sélection de jeux à télécharger chez notre partenaire DlGamer.com.

L’idée d’un tel partenariat n’est pas tant de refourguer des softs en prenant une commission au passage, ce qui nécessiterait d’énormes volumes de ventes pour que ce soit réellement rentable, que de vous proposer régulièrement des promotions sur les produits que nous avons aimés à travers nos tests, ou de participer à des bêtas gratuitement ou en avant-première.  

Alors comme on est sympa et que c’est bientôt le week-end, on vous propose deux opérations spéciales, histoire d’augmenter votre taux de cholestérol.
 
La première, c’est la possibilité de tester gratuitement la bêta de BattleForge, le prochain MMO d’Electronic Arts s’inspirant du concept des cartes Magic. 
Dans la mesure d’un nombre important mais limité de clés, vous pouvez dès maintenant… oui, oui, tout de suite, là… télécharger gratuitement la bêta que l’éditeur facture normalement 5 euros. Mieux, si le jeu vous plaît, vous pourrez acquérir la version finale prévue pour début mars avec 5% de réduction. Ouais, c’est chouette la vie.
 
La seconde, c’est 50% de réduction sur S.T.A.L.K.E.R. Clear Sky pendant trois jours (jusqu’à lundi soir donc). Vous savez tout le bien que l’on pense du jeu et il est clair qu’à 13,99 euros, c’est une sacrée bonne affaire. Alors si l’envie vous en prend, précipitez-vous parce que mardi, il sera déjà trop tard. 

Dans les deux cas, la procédure est simple : vous créez un compte chez notre partenaire (c’est gratuit et garanti sans spam ou spyware à la con) et vous procédez à l’achat… oui, c’est logique mais c’est tout de même très simple. Concernant la bêta de BattleForge, il vous suffit de mettre le jeu dans votre panier et de valider l’achat pour obtenir la clé, et le client. Rassurez-vous, il ne vous sera nullement demandé votre numéro de carte bleue, sauf dans le cas de S.T.A.L.K.E.R. évidemment.

Enfin, pour répondre à une question que l’on nous a largement posée, les jeux vendus par Dlgamer contiennent pour la plupart des DRM imposés par les éditeurs. Néanmoins, le système est assez souple puisqu’il autorise l’installation d’un produit sans limite de temps et sur trois configurations différentes à partir du moment où l'on respecte la règle "une licence par machine". En d’autres termes, vous pouvez réinstaller le produit autant de fois que vous le souhaitez avec la possibilité de modifier ou de changer trois fois votre config. Au-delà, vous pourrez procéder à d’autres installations mais en envoyant un mail justificatif au support technique. 

Voilà, bon week-end à tous !


Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Pimûsu

Voilà qui fait plaisir et mettra je l'espère un terme aux ronchoneries !

Après l4d à 50% le week-end dernier, ca va faire plaisir !

----------


## znokiss

Bon ben je me tâtais à prendre STALKER, voila qui est fait.
Il est où, mon pin's ?

Edit : ah non, stop : juste une question !



> Ce jeu nécessite une connexion Internet.


ça veut dire que je dois être connecté pour lancer une partie (cacaboudin) ou juste pour l'activation (pas méchant, donc) ?

----------


## zabuza

Hmm, quelques promos intéressantes.
J'ai zappé l4D à 50% par contre, dommage pour moi.

Hs :
_Une chite question, dlgamer, c'est une société de quel pays ?_

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Une chite question, dlgamer, c'est une société de quel pays ?


France 



> ça veut dire que je dois être connecté pour lancer une partie (cacaboudin) ou juste pour l'activation (pas méchant, donc) ?
> __________________


Non, juste pour l'activation  ::):  

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Zebb

Juste un petit mot pour dire qu'ayant déja participé à la Beta de Battle Forge, c'est vraiment un jeu sympa, les amateurs de STR nerveux devraient essayer  :;):

----------


## znokiss

> Non, juste pour l'activation


Yipee. Ben je viens d'acheter. Excellent deal. Je suis tout content. Merci.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Ayé. Enregistré et en attente de la bêta (c'est cool la promo sur Clear Sky mais je l'ai déjà).

----------


## Darkath

Je dois être manchot mais ou est-ce qu'on peut DL battleforge, je vois pas de lien ?

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Je dois être manchot mais ou est-ce qu'on peut DL battleforge, je vois pas de lien ?


Tu dois aller sur le site de dlgamer.
Par contre le lien dans le mail n'est pas clickable et sur la page EA, il n'y a pas de téléchargement possible...

----------


## Super Menteur

Attendez, ça veut dire que les gens normaux PAYENT pour une BETA ?
Putain, c'est beau le gaming 2.0  ::mellow::

----------


## fouizlala

Et voilà. Changement de ton sur les DRM. Ils ne sont pas si contraignant finalement. Pourquoi les avoir tant décriés auparavant ?

----------


## BuzzerMan

Bon alors je dois être un peu boulet mais vu que tout ce que j'ai lu sur ce BattleForge, j'ai très envie d'y jouer !
Donc je me suis inscrit à DLGamer, j'ai "acheté" la beta, j'ai reçu le mail avec la clé, j'ai créé un commpte sur le site de la beta. Et là c'est le drame : je ne sais pas où rentrer la clé que j'ai eu dans le mail. Les cases pour entrer un code pour des cartes ne peuvent comprendre que 3 caractères chacunes au lieu de 4 dans la clé...
Donc je dois être boulet mais bon : où qu'on la rentre la clé ?

EDIT : au fait j'ai oublié de préciser que c'est une super initiative, encore une victoire de Canard ! (oui j'ai honte...)

----------


## Super_Newbie

ET où qu'on trouve le client pour la télécharger la bêta?

----------


## Gérard le Canard

Parce que les tissus nerveux de la ou ca fait mal, se sont detendus, ainsi, il n y a plus que du plaisir. Je vous laisse essayer mon discours sur votre compagne/compagnon avec seulement le droit d utilisation sur trois personnes differentes maximum.

----------


## znokiss

> Parce que les tissus nerveux de la ou ca fait mal, se sont detendus, ainsi, il n y a plus que du plaisir. Je vous laisse essayer mon discours sur votre compagne/compagnon avec seulement le droit d utilisation sur trois personnes differentes maximum.


Google trad, c'est le mal.

----------


## Kahn Lusth

> Donc je dois être boulet mais bon : où qu'on la rentre la clé ?


Tu lances le jeu, à l'écran de log tu entre ton compte EA.
Puis le jeu se met à jour, et quand tu sera dans le jeu il va te demander d'entrer ta clé.

----------


## BuzzerMan

Merci bien ! Plus qu'à trouver, comme SuperNewbie, où l'on télécharge le jeu ^^.

----------


## Super_Newbie

> Merci bien ! Plus qu'à trouver, comme SuperNewbie, où l'on télécharge le jeu ^^.


J'ai trouvé ça :

http://www.bigdownload.com/games/bat...nstall-client/

----------


## BuzzerMan

Tu m'as devancé d'une minute, j'ai trouvé ça http://www.battleforge.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1450
Sur le forum de la beta tout simplement...

Bon bah ça roule, merci bien !

----------


## LaVaBo

\o/ CPC utile ailleurs qu'aux toilettes

Je déconne hein, merci ::P:

----------


## Gunthar Olafson

Pour avoir acheté l'édition complète de Civ4 par ce service il y a 2 jours, je tiens juste à dire que DlGamer fonctionne bien : achat rapide, vitesse de download convenable, installation sans problème.

----------


## Zepolak

> Et voilà. Changement de ton sur les DRM. Ils ne sont pas si contraignant finalement. Pourquoi les avoir tant décriés auparavant ?


Je suis aussi un peu mi-figue mi-raison, mais quand on dénonce des choses, soit on s'immobilise au bénéfice probablement illusoire ne rien faire, soit on avance en proposant de belles choses (des réducs sympas sur les bons jeux) en acceptant une certaine réalité. Évidemment, si dlgamer disparaît (parlons pas de malheur), le jeu aussi au bout d'un moment, mais bon.

Ben, le choix est pas simple et apparemment, on connaît maintenant celui de la Rédaction. À partir du moment où ils l'assument, moi, ça me va.

Et des offres pour pauvres, c'est bien  ::):

----------


## Casque Noir

> ET où qu'on trouve le client pour la télécharger la bêta?


Dans ton compte sur le site de DLGamer, tu vas dans 'vos téléchargements' et là, tu peux le télécharger en bittorent ou en direct.

----------


## schupin

Ca vient de moi ou quand on clic sur le lien pour battleForge on tombe sur ça :



> Votre recherche na pas données de résultats


EDIT : il y a de jolies fautes d'orthographe qui plus est ^^

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Ca vient de moi ou quand on clic sur le lien pour battleForge on tombe sur ça :
>  	Citation:
>  	 	 		 			 				Votre recherche na pas données de résultats


Vous avez une ip européeenne ? 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Attendez, ça veut dire que les gens normaux PAYENT pour une BETA ?
> Putain, c'est beau le gaming 2.0


Attends un peu, ils vont bientôt nous vendre le manuel de programmation pour qu'on code nous même le jeu.

----------


## bibouse

bon ben j'ai craqué aussi ... merci les gars ..pffff

----------


## Sashiel

S.T.A.L.K.E.R ftw!
D'abord L4D, maintenant ça, je traverse une belle période de ma vie.

----------


## dju

Merci Canard PC  ::): 
Downloading Battle Forge now  ::):

----------


## Fa.

Petite question DRM,
Je viens de me prendre stalker, merci canard !!! Mais je possède un ordi chez mon vieux et un ordi chez ma vieille est il possible de l'installer sur les 2 machines.
J'ai compris que l'on pouvait l'installer sur 3 machines mais doivent elles être géographiquement au même endroit ????

----------


## Casque Noir

> Petite question DRM,
> Je viens de me prendre stalker, merci canard !!! Mais je possède un ordi chez mon vieux et un ordi chez ma vieille est il possible de l'installer sur les 2 machines.
> J'ai compris que l'on pouvait l'installer sur 3 machines mais doivent elles être géographiquement au même endroit ????


Oui, ça fonctionne, mais c'est théoriquement illégal vu que la licence ne prévoit l'utilisation que sur une machine à la fois. Maintenant, vu que vous êtes le même utilisateur dans les deux cas, je ne pense pas que ça présente un problème en soi (je parle d'un problème de conscience vis à vis de l'éditeur, pas d'un problème technique).

----------


## Anonyme871

Oua le couplet sur les DRM. En fait c'est génial les DRM  ::lol::  Envoyé un pti mail pour justifier qu'on change de config pour la 3ème fois, rien de plus normal pour jouïr d'un jeu qu'on a acheté y'a 5 ans. Au fait, il sera où le support technique et les serveurs dans 5 ans ? 
ça fait un peu peur quand même  ::(: .

----------


## Casque Noir

> Oua le couplet sur les DRM. En fait c'est génial les DRM  Envoyé un pti mail pour justifier qu'on change de config pour la 3ème fois, rien de plus normal pour jouïr d'un jeu qu'on a acheté y'a 5 ans. Au faut, il sera où le support technique et les serveurs dans 5 ans ? 
> ça fait un peu peur quand même .


On ne dit pas du tout que c'est génial, loin s'en faut, mais que ce n'est pas non plus si restrictif que ça pourrait l'être.

Le type qui ne veut pas payer trouvera toujours une excuse pour ne pas payer, et ça ne l'a jamais empêché de jouer d'ailleurs. 

Après y a les gens, comme moi et surement plein d'autres, qui n'aiment pas être pris pour un con, mais qui comprennent qu'un éditeur ait envie et besoin de protéger son oeuvre et qui sont prêts à accepter un compromis. Celui-ci me parait honnête pour ma part, sufisamment en tout cas, ce qui ne nous empêchera pas de continuer à faire pression pour que le système s'améliore en faveur du consommateur.

----------


## Anonyme871

> On ne dit pas du tout que c'est génial, loin s'en faut, mais que ce n'est pas non plus si restrictif que ça pourrait l'être.


Pas de mon point de vu, mais je viens de le dire.



> Le type qui ne veut pas payer trouvera toujours une excuse pour ne pas payer, et ça ne l'a jamais empêché de jouer d'ailleurs.


Tu me rassures, tu viens donc de démontrer en une phrase l'inutilité des DRM. Je te laisse le bénéfice du doute en espérant que cette phrase ne me visait pas. 




> Après y a les gens, comme moi et surement plein d'autres, qui n'aiment pas être pris pour un con, mais qui comprennent qu'un éditeur ait envie et besoin de protéger son oeuvre et qui sont prêts à accepter un compromis. Celui-ci me parait honnête pour ma part, sufisamment en tout cas, ce qui ne nous empêchera pas de continuer à faire pression pour que le système s'améliore en la faveur du consommateur.


C'est pourtant CPC qui ne manque pas de rappeler que les systèmes de protection sont inefficaces et ne font que pénaliser les consommateurs, comme toi et moi. C'est cette logique illogique qui pose problème, un système contraignant pour le consommateur et inefficace pour l'éditeur (exemple de Spore). Quand à la "pression" que peut exercer CPC, elle est louable, mais sans doute ultra limité. Tant que vous faites votre boulot de journalistes, pas de problème de mon coté. 
Enfin, ce paragraphe m'a quand même un peu agacé. C'est un système que je trouve complètement abusé, quoique tu en dises.

Edit : pour ne pas être HS totalement, achetez S.T.A.L.K.E.R (ici ou ailleurs) c'est le bien.

----------


## dju

Pour ceux qui risquent comme moi d'avoir le souci sur Battleforge:
Le programme "bootstrapper.exe", qui sert à se connecter au serveur d'upgrade au lancement du jeu, semble avoir des soucis avec les programmes de firewall.

Ceux ci ne demandent en effet meme pas si vous voulez l'autoriser et le bloquent en sous marin... il faut donc le rajouter a la main dans la liste de vos progs autorisés, sans quoi vous vous taperait en boucle un message "fail to connect to update server".

Voila voila.. bon maintenant faut que je finisse de download les 2 gig d'update  ::):

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Au faut, il sera où le support technique et les serveurs dans 5 ans ?
> ça fait un peu peur quand même .


Dans 5 ans vous risquez de ne plus avoir envie de jouer avec  ::):

----------


## O.Boulon

Euh...
Fallout, Deus Ex, System Shock, Starcraft ?
Attention, le sujet est épineux.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Tu me rassures, tu viens donc de démontrer en une phrase l'inutilité des DRM. Je te laisse le bénéfice du doute en espérant que cette phrase ne me visait pas.


D'abord non, je ne visais que les pirates et nous n'en avons pas sur le forum, tu ne risques donc rien. 
Par contre, il est faux de dire que les DRM sont inutiles. J'ai précisément dit que ceux qui ne veulent pas payer ne paieront pas, DRM ou pas, au point qu'ils préfèreront se passer d'un jeu incrackable plutôt que de l'acheter même s'ils crèvent d'envie d'y jouer.
Mais je reste certain qu'une protection efficace limite la diffusion d'un titre. Si aucune protection n'existait, le piratage serait bien plus important puisque plus aucun effort ne serait nécessaire pour acquérir un jeu qui se retrouverait partout et immédiatement (tout le monde n'est pas familier de bitorrent et consort).

Il n'existe que deux raisons pour lesquelles les gens ne piratent pas :

1/ Parce qu'ils ont conscience que c'est mal, que c'est du vol et qu'ils sont tout simplement honnêtes, auquel cas une protection ne fait que les emmerder.

2/ Parce que le volume d'emmerdement pour pirater est tel que c'est plus facile de payer. Exemple : pour pirater un livre, il faut le photocopier, c'est rop chiant. Voler une voiture, c'est gros et on peut facilement se faire prendre... c'est cher mais a t'on vraiment le choix...

Je te laisse volontier faire le ratio entre ces deux populations, sans naïveté aucune.

La protection (DRM ou pas) permet de limiter les dégâts dans la seconde catégories de personnes, le but étant d'imposer un minimum de contraintes pour que le public qui aimerait ne pas payer mais qui n'a pas les connaissances nécessaires pour y parvenir, soit finalement dans l'obligation d'acheter. 

Maintenant, il y a des exemples comme Sin's of Solar Empire qui s'est très bien vendu alors même qu'il n'était pas protégé. Mais c'est déjà un titre suffisamment élitiste pour n'intéresser qu'un public restreint, souvent plus passionné et donc plus sensible au problème.

POur résumé, je suis bien d'accord que les DRM font chier les gens honnêtes et qu'ils ne sont pas très efficaces pour lutter contre le piratage, mais tant que les joueurs ne s'éduqueront pas eux mêmes, je crains qu'aucun éditeur ne prenne le risque de balancer un blockbuster sans protection, hélas.

----------


## Silver

> Dans 5 ans vous risquez de ne plus avoir envie de jouer avec


Pour une bonne partie des jeux qu'on achète peut-être, mais il en reste toujours qu'on garde dans un coin(-coin) afin de les ressortir les jours de nostalgie, des vieilles galettes qui font toujours plaisir de reprendre parce que même si on connait tel ou tel passage par coeur ça nous prend aux tripes de le refaire... et qu'on se rend compte qu'on était vraiment nul quand on était jeune.

Quand même, serait dommage que les jeux de dlgamer fassent partie de la première catégorie.  :Emo:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Quand à la "pression" que peut exercer CPC, elle est louable, mais sans doute ultra limité. Tant que vous faites votre boulot de journalistes, pas de problème de mon coté.


On y travaille et vous aurez bientôt des informations liées à mystérieuse association...

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Euh...
> Fallout, Deus Ex, System Shock, Starcraft ?
> Attention, le sujet est épineux


Euhhhh, Quake 3  ::): 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

On parle de jeux, pas de logiciel de test de dépistage d'epilepsie.  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> On y travaille et vous aurez bientôt des informations liées à mystérieuse association...


Rho l'art de titiller la curiosité.  ::): 
Pour le reste, je dois bien avouer que je suis plutôt d'accord avec ce que tu dis. Ma réaction initiale se portant plutôt sur la forme que sur le fond. J'arrête là le HS.

----------


## schupin

> Vous avez une ip européeenne ? 
> 
> The dlgamer staff


En effet j'ai une IP canadienne.

Par contre là je viens de ré-essayer depuis chez moi (aussi une IP canadienne, forcément)
Et ça marche !

----------


## dju

Bon alors autant au debut j'ai essayé moyennement convaincu, autant apres quelques parties en co op et quelques constructions de deck, je commence a etre accro a Battle Forge  ::P: 

Tres bonne dynamique de jeu, bien fluide, interface bien foutue.. premiere impression vraiment bonne!

----------


## Super Menteur

> Dans 5 ans vous risquez de ne plus avoir envie de jouer avec


Ouais mais là je dis non.
J'ai rien contre l'association CPC/DLgamer sur le principe, par contre ce genre de position ça me donne carrément pas envie d'acheter là bas.
Vous êtes certes pas les seuls chez qui retélécharger les jeux au bout d'une certaine période est impossible (EA fait payer le téléchargement étendu, quelle classe !), mais moi si j'achète un jeu c'est pas pour que dans 5 ans il me soit impossible d'y jouer pour je ne sais quelle raison DRMesque ou technique.
Je veux bien croire que ça peut être difficile en terme de bande passante/administration mais si j'achète un jeu je veux être sur de pouvoir le retélécharger n'importe quand.

----------


## Waf

Heuu petite question (plutôt pour le staff de DLG):

Pourquoi sur la version "English Euro" y'a marqué



> A monthly fee is required to play.


(et de même sur les versions espagnole, allemande, néerlandaise, roumaine et polonaise) ?

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Heuu petite question (plutôt pour le staff de DLG):
> 
> Pourquoi sur la version "English Euro" y'a marqué
> 
> (et de même sur les versions espagnole, allemande, néerlandaise, roumaine et polonaise) ?


Erreur corrigée  ::): 





> Je veux bien croire que ça peut être difficile en terme de bande passante/administration mais si j'achète un jeu je veux être sur de pouvoir le retélécharger n'importe quand


Cela ne nous concerne pas nous n'avons pas de limitation sur le téléchargement et aucune option payante pour celui ci .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## fouizlala

> D'abord non, je ne visais que les pirates et nous n'en avons pas sur le forum, tu ne risques donc rien. 
> Par contre, il est faux de dire que les DRM sont inutiles. J'ai précisément dit que ceux qui ne veulent pas payer ne paieront pas, DRM ou pas, au point qu'ils préfèreront se passer d'un jeu incrackable plutôt que de l'acheter même s'ils crèvent d'envie d'y jouer.
> Mais je reste certain qu'une protection efficace limite la diffusion d'un titre. Si aucune protection n'existait, le piratage serait bien plus important puisque plus aucun effort ne serait nécessaire pour acquérir un jeu qui se retrouverait partout et immédiatement (tout le monde n'est pas familier de bitorrent et consort).
> 
> Il n'existe que deux raisons pour lesquelles les gens ne piratent pas :
> 
> 1/ Parce qu'ils ont conscience que c'est mal, que c'est du vol et qu'ils sont tout simplement honnêtes, auquel cas une protection ne fait que les emmerder.
> 
> 2/ Parce que le volume d'emmerdement pour pirater est tel que c'est plus facile de payer. Exemple : pour pirater un livre, il faut le photocopier, c'est rop chiant. Voler une voiture, c'est gros et on peut facilement se faire prendre... c'est cher mais a t'on vraiment le choix...
> ...



Non mais je rêve ou je suis bien sur Canard PC ?
Ah si c'est bien ça. Donc soit j'ai mal lu le canard et le site depuis des mois soit le rédac chef a vendu son cul ?
Non mais on croirait entendre le blaireau de président d'Epic.
Alors la question est : tu nous sors enfin le fond de ta pensée ou bien tu es dans une phase d'hypocrisie intellectuelle terminale genre j'ai perdu mon divorce et je dois raquer un max tous les mois : j'ai besoin de fraiche...

Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait un partenariat avec Goodoldgame plutôt ?!!

Franchement j'émettais un doute, mais c'est désormais une certitude. Vous étiez une référence pour moi, avec vos défauts et vos partis pris, d'indépendance et de libre point de vue sur l'industrie du jeu vidéo qui prend la mauvaise voie de la musique à la fin des années 70.
Le fait que vous soyez intéressés financièrement (quoique vous en disiez, ou alors dlgamer ont des commerciaux proches du génie et je vous apprends que vous êtes des gogos) nous entraine dans ce genre de discussion et malheureusement vous ne défendez plus le point de vue des joueurs mais celui qui vous critiquiez il y a encore quinze jours.

Vraiment je suis dégouté.

Vous pourriez avoir l'obligeance d'arrêter de nous prendre pour des imbéciles et arrêter aussi de nous expliquer que c'est pour notre bien (réduc de temps en temps) que vous vous lancez dans la distribution de jeux vidéo alors que votre métier est de les juger.

Enfin c'est fou que tout le monde ne soit pas scandalisé.
Liriez-vous ou prendriez vous en compte les critiques cinéma d'un type qui produit ou distribue le film dont il parle ?
Prendriez-vous conseil auprès d'EDF si vous hésitiez entre prendre une chaudière au fiel ou le tout électrique ?!!

Et même si vous êtes de bonne foie pour le moment il me semble inévitable qu'a un moment ou un autre se présente un conflit d'intérêt. Imaginez que ça marche et que ça fasse plus qu'arrondir vos fins de mois et financer vos treizièmes mois, comment pouvez-vous nous garantir que votre jugement, celui de chaque testeur ne sera pas influencé par ce petit gain de niveau de vie (même infime soit-il ça compte, madame est contente !) au moment fatidique de nous expliquer que tel ou tel jeu à plutôt 7 que 6/10.


Vraiment je suis dégouté, vous étiez pour moi un petit îlot d'impertinence et de liberté éditoriale. Je penses que cette décision à probablement fait débat à la rédaction et que vous vous êtes promit de garder la tête haute et l'esprit doit...
Franchement c'est dans vos colonnes que j'ai lu il y a peu qu'une étude récente prouve que les DRM sont innéficaces et contre-productifs !!
Ca n'emmerde que les gens honnêtes en arrivent à ne pas pouvoir jouer à des jeux de plus en plus courts et de moins en moins profonds mais qu'ils ont acheté et que vous en soyez à nous défendre le point de vue des éditeurs.

Alors vous êtes gentils mais arrêtez de nous expliquer que depuis que vous vendez des jeux avec DRM imposés que ça n'est pas si terrible et que l'on peut changer de carte graphique, ajouter un disque dur et upgrader notre processeur et que c'est super formidable on a le droit d'appeler l'éditeur pour pouvoir installer notre jeu si tout se passe bien avec le blaireau délocalisé et incompétent qu'on aura au bout du fil.

Vous faites chier ! MERDE !

Franchement vous auriez mieux fait de faire dans la distribution de servers dédiés discount.



PS (edit) :En plus je vois Boulon cité dans pas mal de post et je ne vois pas les posts en eux même. Censure ? Genre la rédac doit se plier au dictat ?
Vraiment...

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

> Dans 5 ans vous risquez de ne plus avoir envie de jouer avec


Euh, juste comme ça, en jetant un petit coup d'oeil sur le forum, vous auriez remarqué ici par exemple : http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?t=33419

Un certain nombre de joueurs CPC viennent de ressortir Alien Vs Predator 2 des cartons pour se refaire des parties ensembles. Mise à part le soucis du serveur Master que Sierra a coupé, ce jeu va fêter ses 8 ans cette année.

Donc dire que l'on n'y jouera plus dans 5 ans, c'est une mauvaise excuse.

D'ailleurs, sur Steam, je me suis bien racheté Wolfenstein 3D (impossible de retrouver la disquette du jeu chez moi ^^) que j'ai refini (malgré l'envie de vomir donnée par le jeu)

----------


## El Gringo

> Non mais je rêve ou je suis bien sur Canard PC ?
> Ah si c'est bien ça. Donc soit j'ai mal lu le canard et le site depuis des mois soit le rédac chef a vendu son cul ?
> Non mais on croirait entendre le blaireau de président d'Epic.
> Alors la question est : tu nous sors enfin le fond de ta pensée ou bien tu es dans une phase d'hypocrisie intellectuelle terminale genre j'ai perdu mon divorce et je dois raquer un max tous les mois : j'ai besoin de fraiche...
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas avoir fait un partenariat avec Goodoldgame plutôt ?!!
> 
> Franchement j'émettais un doute, mais c'est désormais une certitude. Vous étiez une référence pour moi, avec vos défauts et vos partis pris, d'indépendance et de libre point de vue sur l'industrie du jeu vidéo qui prend la mauvaise voie de la musique à la fin des années 70.
> Le fait que vous soyez intéressés financièrement (quoique vous en disiez, ou alors dlgamer ont des commerciaux proches du génie et je vous apprends que vous êtes des gogos) nous entraine dans ce genre de discussion et malheureusement vous ne défendez plus le point de vue des joueurs mais celui qui vous critiquiez il y a encore quinze jours.
> ...



Dis moi, tu serais pas un peu déçu par hasard ?
Je comprends ce que tu dis mais je te trouve sacrément excessif. Tu fais erreur sur quelques points, je ne répondrai pas à tout ce que tu dis parce que j'ai autre chose à branler et ce ne sont pas vraiment mes affaires, mais je ne peux pas dire que je ne suis pas concerné.
Alors pour commencer, Casque n'est pas rédacteur en chef du magazine mais directeur de la publication, c'est très différent puisque ça signifie que ce n'est pas lui qui décide comment sera rempli le mag. Ensuite, l'accord qu'il a passe avec dlgamer peut effectievment être interprété comme une façon de cautionner les DRM, mais il ne faut pas tout mélanger : casque est contre les DRM, il fait avec par défaut ou par dépit je dirais. Notez bien le "je dirais" parce que je parle en son nom mais je ne sais pas du tout ce qu'il souhaiterait répondre et il peut tout à fait me contredire dans son prochain message, je ne suis pas porte-parole. 
Quoi qu'il en soit il est contre le piratage, ça ne justifie pas pour autant les DRM et il avait déjà fait un papier la dessus dans le mag il y a plus d'un an (ça c'est pour te dire qu'il ne vient pas de vendre son cul au plus offrant). 
Bref, tout ça pour dire que ce partenariat ne changera rien pour nous dans la rédaction, d'une part parce qu'on n'est pas directement concerné (on n'a aucun rapport avec les gars de dlgamer), mais aussi parce qu'on n'aurait aucun intérêt à doper les ventes d'un jeu en particulier voire même de retourner notre veste sur quelque sujet que ce soit. Bien au contraire.
Je sens que je ne suis pas clair, je n'ai pas le courage de me relire mais je pense que mon point de vue doit être à peu près compréhensible, au moins.
Pour finir, pas la peine de te lancer dans des théories du complot, les messages de boulon ne sont plus là parce qu'il a lui-même décidé de les supprimer. On ne reçoit de pressions de personne, pas même de notre "direction" et encore moins d'un intervenant extérieur. Je ne vois pas pourquoi on aurait accepté de bosser pour une misère dans un mag qui partait de rien si c'était pour ne pas être indépendant.

PS :
Heu jusqu'à maintenant CPC ne vend pas ni ne produit de jeux vidéos, ils nous mettent juste à disposition un service de vente de jeux vidéos externe qui leur rapportera un petit quelque chose s'il y a des ventes qui sont faites (via les liens proposés sur leur site je suppose).

Ils ne nous obligent pas à acheter et sur le principe ça fonctionne de la même manière qu'une publicité à cliquer dessus pour que ce soit rentable. C'est juste que là ils ont une page dédiée à cette publicité et qu'ils montrent le catalogue qui va avec le service... et en parlant de ce catalogue tu en as vu beaucoup des vendeurs qui acceptent de laisser les mauvaises notes données par la presse aux produits qu'ils vendent ? (bon là on ne voit pas les mauvaises notes puisque seuls les jeux au dessus de 7/10 sont affichés, mais Boulon est sur l'affaire).

Donc ils ne sont pas "vendus" au grand capital, mais ils ne sont pas contre recevoir un peu d'argent pour faire tourner la machine. Et vu qu'on n'est pas obligés d'acheter, on peut toujours se rabattre sur des offres moins chères... sauf Clear Sky à 14 euros parce que ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on a cette offre.

----------


## Silver

> Liriez-vous ou prendriez vous en compte les critiques cinéma d'un type qui produit ou distribue le film dont il parle ?
> Prendriez-vous conseil auprès d'EDF si vous hésitiez entre prendre une chaudière au fiel ou le tout électrique ?!!


Heu jusqu'à maintenant CPC ne vend pas ni ne produit de jeux vidéos, ils nous mettent juste à disposition un service de vente de jeux vidéos externe qui leur rapportera un petit quelque chose s'il y a des ventes qui sont faites (via les liens proposés sur leur site je suppose).

Ils ne nous obligent pas à acheter et sur le principe ça fonctionne de la même manière qu'une publicité à cliquer dessus pour que ce soit rentable. C'est juste que là ils ont une page dédiée à cette publicité et qu'ils montrent le catalogue qui va avec le service... et en parlant de ce catalogue tu en as vu beaucoup des vendeurs qui acceptent de laisser les mauvaises notes données par la presse aux produits qu'ils vendent ? (bon là on ne voit pas les mauvaises notes puisque seuls les jeux au dessus de 7/10 sont affichés, mais Boulon est sur l'affaire).

Donc ils ne sont pas "vendus" au grand capital, mais ils ne sont pas contre recevoir un peu d'argent pour faire tourner la machine. Et vu qu'on n'est pas obligés d'acheter, on peut toujours se rabattre sur des offres moins chères... sauf Clear Sky à 14 euros parce que ce n'est pas tous les jours qu'on a cette offre.  :Cigare:

----------


## El Gringo

> (...)


C'est très rationnel ce que tu dis, j'aime beaucoup alors je te le pique. 
Sinon j'avaispas trop fait attention aux comparaisons mais c'est vrai qu'elles sont bien nazes pour le coup.

----------


## Silver

> C'est très rationnel ce que tu dis, j'aime beaucoup alors je te le pique.


Pas de problème... Et tu mets 10/10 à Mount&Blade comme convenu ?  ::ninja::

----------


## El Gringo

> Pas de problème... Et tu mets 10/10 à Mount&Blade comme convenu ?


Je fais un telex pour corriger la note dans le prochain numéro, mais je ne le pousse que jusqu'à 9 parce qu'il manque un bon petit securom pour profiter pleinement du jeu.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Tssss tous des vendus les journalistes de toute façon.
Alors autant prendre les vendus qui nous font marrer  ::ninja::

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Sinon, me semble que le sujet c'était stalker et la beta de battleforge.

J'ai fait une petite partie rapidos (bon, ok le tutoriel...)

ça m'a l'air sympa, j'ai juste l'impression que le coup des cartes à la magic, c'est juste pour faire joli parce qu'un simple menu avec une liste aurait été plus facile d'accès pour jouer. (enfin je dis ça, il est peut-être possible de passer l'affichage sous la forme d'une liste)

----------


## Pangloss

Stalker a 15 boules? Si je l'avais pas déjà, je l'aurai acheté...

----------


## dju

Le cote carte c'est pas tellement de la fonctionnalité, c'est plus pour renforcer le coté "collectible" de tes unités, en renvoyant à Magic.

Un peu de psychologie que diable  ::P:

----------


## dju

Pour ceux qui jouent a Battle Forge:

http://forum.canardpc.com/showthread.php?p=1843778#post1843778

----------


## O.Boulon

Je vais intervenir rapidement pour répondre à fouizlala. Je ne le fais pas en PM parce que je pense que ça peut en intéresser d'autres.
Tu vois, gars, je comprends parfaitement ta position, tout simplement parce que c'est un peu la mienne : Je suis légèrement emmerdé de voir DLGamers débarquer sur notre site. 

Pas parce que j'ai peur qu'ils nous influencent, qu'ils nous mettent la pression et compagnie, non. Surtout parce que je sais bien que ça peut faire douter certains lecteurs de notre indépendance. 

-Y a les DRM, pas cauchemardesque il faut l'avouer, mais y a des DRM quand même et face à notre ligne éditoriale, ça fait tâche.
-Y a certains trucs qui me hérissent le poil comme une version payante de Full Spectrum Warrior alors que le jeu peut être trouvé gratuit avec un peu de pub.
-Y a le "Dans 5 ans, vous n'aurez plus envie d'y jouer" et, là, c'est grave, faut qu'on en parle.
-Y manque certains jeux qui mériteraient d'être là, des introuvables qu'on cherchent tous.

Ca fait pas mal de trucs au final, des trucs gênants.

Mais des trucs sur lesquelles la rédac a plus ou moins de prise...
 -Pour les DRM, évidemment, on peut rien faire : impossible de les convaincre d'abandonner le truc qui convaint les éditeurs et les développeurs de les laisser distribuer leur jeu,
-Pour les trucs comme Full Spectrum Warrior, je m'engage à  les faire sauter de la base pour éviter que quelqu'un ne les achète par mégarde,
-Pour dans les "cinq ans, vous n'aurez plus envie d'y jouer", je vais téléphoner dés la fin du bouclage pour tirer ça au clair et Dieu sait que ça m'énerve.
-Pour les introuvables, pareil, on va leur pointer du doigt les trucs qu'on veut voir sur notre boutique.

Matériellement, vous le reconnaîtrez, y a moyen de régler un paquet de points d'achopement.
Philosophiquement, c'est encore plus facile.

Casque est directeur de publication, c'est le gestionnaire, l'administratif.
Mais, ce n'est pas le maître du monde.
Mettons qu'il pète un cable, qu'il ait besoin d'argent de poche et tente d'influencer la note d'un jeu distribué sur DLGamer...

Ben, il tombe sur le rédac chef. 
Manque de bol, le rédac chef, maintenant, c'est moi. 
Et vu ma gêne à l'encontre de DLGamer, je crois que ça garantit un peu l'équilibre des pouvoirs.

----------


## Anonyme871

Fandeboulon  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub::  ::wub:: 

J'ai quand même fait un screen avant que la stazi débarque.

----------


## Toxic

C'est pas très important, mais si je peux juste me permettre une petite remarque, concernant _Full Spectrum Warrior_ à la limite moi je préfère me le payer pas cher que me le faire offrir par l'US Army.

Maintenant, c'est vrai que même l'édition boîte ne coûte que 5 €, donc pour 10 € ce serait cool de proposer plutôt un pack avec le 1er + _Ten Hammers_.

----------


## Pelomar

C'etait pas Fishbone le rédac chef ? :enretard:

----------


## gnouman

Boulon je veux un enfant avec toi.  ::wub::

----------


## El Gringo

> blablabla pas content, blablabla drm, blablabla apocalypse


C'est très vrai, mais j'ai pas compris pour les cinq ans : il a répondu ça par défaut le monsieur, les jeux ne sont pas valables que 5 ans ?
Et y'a pas de risque que les jeux ne fonctionnent plus si la boite disparait non plus, c'est cela? Y'a intérêt en tout cas parce que sinon ce serait très embêtant.
Sinon je pense pas non plus qu'il faille retirer full spectrum warrior, y'en a qui ne supportent pas la pub, surtout s'ils peuvent s'en débarasser pour 5€.




> Fandeboulon 
> 
> J'ai quand même fait un screen avant que la stazi débarque.


Non mais je crois rêver, avant c'est Boulon l'uberpanzer et maintenant les gens pensent que boulon doit être protégé... 
Je crois que c'était juste une blague de ta part mais pour ceux qui le craignent sérieusement (fizubila ou un truc comme ça) je ne conçois même pas comment on pourrait faire pression sur nous : dlgamer je vois pas trop quels menaces ils pourraient nous faire et quand bien même... Casque il peut toujours essayer aussi, refuser de se corrompre n'est pas un motif de licenciement... De toute façon casque c'est un type bien hein les gars, c'est un patron certes, mais il s'amuserait pas à nous pressuriser parce qu'il ne pourrait pas savoir ce qu'il aurait en retour, une lettre de démission au meiux...
Bref y'a vraiment pas de raisons de psychoter, les messieurs de dlgamers veulent profiter des membres du fourm pour vendre plus de jeux et nous je sais pas ce qu'on veut mais on n'aura pas ce qu'on refuse.
Ta dah!

----------


## Pelomar

Et hop, Gringo le gentil flic  :Cigare:

----------


## El Gringo

Je me laisse caresser si vous voulez.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Je me laisse caresser si vous voulez.


Menteur, la seule fois où je t'ai touché, t'as hurlé pour que Boulon te vienne en aide.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

Bonjour ,

Nous devons éclaircir aussi la situation sur une réponse rapide   ::(: 




> Dans 5 ans vous risquez de ne plus avoir envie de jouer


Nous existons depuis 2004 et  la totalité des produits sont toujours disponible sur nos serveurs de téléchargement .

Nous utilisons les serveurs d'activation des éditeurs , si demain ils n'existent plus le probléme sera le méme pour la version DVD .

Nous pensons juste que le risque en téléchargement reste le méme que de pouvoir revenir dans un magasin 5 ans aprés pour échanger un CD/DVD  rayé ,Sachant que  vous pouvez aussi faire une sauvegarde des fichiers d'install téléchargés .

The dlgamerstaff

----------


## El Gringo

C'est cool, tant mieux.

P.S. : Et vos impressions alors, pas trop dur de côtoyer les canards ?

----------


## O.Boulon

Bon, ben voilà une bonne nouvelle !

----------


## El Gringo

Un petit homme a dit : "Il faut toujours regretter les petites phrases"...

----------


## O.Boulon

> Un petit homme a dit : "Il faut toujours regretter les petites phrases"...


Surtout si on est payé à la pige...

----------


## dlgamer_staff

Bonjour ,

Serieusement , pas Pire que nos clients MMO !!!!!  

Avec, vous vous rendez pas compte j'ai besoin de ma clé immediatement car j'ai mes potes en Raid  .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Pelomar

Putain de clients.

----------


## El Gringo

J'imagine...

----------


## O.Boulon

Ouais, ça a l'air aussi chiant kue des lecteurs.

----------


## Doric

Je ne me réjouis pas non plus du débarquement de DLgamer ici.
Pour avoir côtoyé et s'effondrer pas mal de forums ultra solides avec une communauté en béton armé suite à un partenariat commercial douteux, j'avoue que j'ai eu quelques sueurs froides aujourd'hui.

J'espère juste que les Canards Masters sauront faire la part des choses et ne surtout pas s'éloigner de leur ligne éditoriale.

J'ai la foi mais un peu les foies aussi.  ::mellow::

----------


## Shapa

> Ben, il tombe sur le rédac chef. 
> Manque de bol, le rédac chef, maintenant, c'est moi.


Hey mais je suis a la rue moi! Et depuis quand et il est ou Fish? Sans déconner vous pouvez pas faire un topic organigrame annonces officielles pour qu'on suive un peu?  ::P:

----------


## Seymos

Petite question concernant les DRM, qui s'adresse plus à GMB :
-la propriété intellectuelle s'entend-elle pour un ménage ou pour un individu ? Quid des oeuvres intellectuelles acheté sous le régime de la communautés des biens ?
Par exemple : j'ai deux PC à la maison (un fixe et un portable), j'achète un jeu (au hasard ... Counterstrike). Comme puis-je fragger ma femme en toute légalité sachant que je ne peux pas activer mon (notre) compte STEAM sur les 2 PC en même temps ? Alors que le jeu acheté nous appartient légalement à tous les deux, puisque nous vivons sous le régime de la communauté des biens ?
Bon sinon il reste toujours la ceinture en cuir mais ça laisse des traces...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Manque de bol, le rédac chef, maintenant, c'est moi.


Ackboo quitte Canard PC ?

----------


## O.Boulon

> Hey mais je suis a la rue moi! Et depuis quand et il est ou Fish? Sans déconner vous pouvez pas faire un topic organigrame annonces officielles pour qu'on suive un peu?


On est comme l'armée mexicaine, tout le monde est chef.
Et de toutes façons, on avait jamais communiqué dessus.

----------


## El Gringo

> J'espère juste que les Canards Masters sauront faire la part des choses et ne surtout pas s'éloigner de leur ligne éditoriale.


Mais pourquoi, comment, quand ça...? Il n'y a sérieusement aucun risque pour que cela arrive, pas à cause de dlgamer en tout cas. Et je ne crois vraiment pas que la "communauté" éclatera avec ça, elle est déjà bien au courant, y'en a forcément parmi les plus sensibles/engagés qui vont se sentir trahis mais ça devrait rester marginal j'espère...

----------


## O.Boulon

Booboo n'est plus rédac chef depuis Juin... Il continue néanmoins à écrire régulièrement mieux qu'on ne pourra jamais le faire.

----------


## Shapa

> On est comme l'armée mexicaine, tout le monde est chef.
> Et de toutes façons, on avait jamais communiqué dessus.


Woké, merci. Je suis heureux d'apprendre que la rédac de CPC est le dernier bastion communiste. 




> Ackboo quitte Canard PC ?


  :^_^:

----------


## El Gringo

> Petite question concernant les DRM, qui s'adresse plus à GMB :
> -la propriété intellectuelle s'entend-elle pour un ménage ou pour un individu ? Quid des oeuvres intellectuelles acheté sous le régime de la communautés des biens ?
> Par exemple : j'ai deux PC à la maison (un fixe et un portable), j'achète un jeu (au hasard ... Counterstrike). Comme puis-je fragger ma femme en toute légalité sachant que je ne peux pas activer mon (notre) compte STEAM sur les 2 PC en même temps ? Alors que le jeu acheté nous appartient légalement à tous les deux, puisque nous vivons sous le régime de la communauté des biens ?
> Bon sinon il reste toujours la ceinture en cuir mais ça laisse des traces...


Euh, tu crois que toute l'équipe scrute tous les topics ? Si t'en reste là y'a peu de chances qu'il le trouve un jour, ton message...

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

> Booboo n'est plus rédac chef depuis Juin... Il continue néanmoins à écrire régulièrement mieux qu'on ne pourra jamais le faire.


Hmm, je ressortais juste le vieux running gag de l'époque ou ackboo avait laissé sa place de redac' chef à Fish.




> 


Voilà, lui il a compris.

----------


## El Gringo

> Booboo n'est plus rédac chef depuis Juin... Il continue néanmoins à écrire régulièrement mieux qu'on ne pourra jamais le faire.


Han il se rappelle plus que c'est un running gag...

----------


## Halpern

Personnellement, je ne vais pas cracher sur un Clear Sky à 14 €; je m'en vais donc l'acheter de ce pas de manière à payer 1/100 de la future paire de chaussettes de Casque Noir.

Cependant, j'ai quand même une question qui me turlupine : comment le redac' chef qui, je cite, est "légèrement emmerdé de voir DLGamers débarquer sur notre site.", n'a pas osé pauser son droit de véto sur cette affaire ? Car finalement, si j'ai bien suivi, ça ne rapportera pas de quoi mettre 5 pages de plus dans le magazine et ça jette la suspicion sur un éventuel conflit d'intérêt.

Bon, je le répète, je ne suis pas mécontent de profiter de ces affaires, mais je me demande si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Moi j'aime bien faire des running gag.

----------


## El Gringo

> Personnellement, je ne vais pas cracher sur un Clear Sky à 14 €; je m'en vais donc l'acheter de ce pas de manière à payer 1/100 de la future paire de chaussettes de Casque Noir.
> 
> Cependant, j'ai quand même une question qui me turlupine : comment le redac' chef qui, je cite, est "légèrement emmerdé de voir DLGamers débarquer sur notre site.", n'a pas osé pauser son droit de véto sur cette affaire ? Car finalement, si j'ai bien suivi, ça ne rapportera pas de quoi mettre 5 pages de plus dans le magazine et ça jette la suspicion sur un éventuel conflit d'intérêt.
> 
> Bon, je le répète, je ne suis pas mécontent de profiter de ces affaires, mais je me demande si le jeu en vaut la chandelle.



Boulon sa hérité des tâches ingrates du redac chef depuis très peu de temps. Mais le boulot d'un redac chef c'est de gérer le mag, casque c'est le directeur de la publication et le patron c'est lui qui s'occupe de tout le reste, cecqui touche à presse non stop. Dlgamer et canard pc n'ont rien à voir si tu ne mets pas le ".com" après le PC.

----------


## Anonyme871

> C'est très vrai, mais j'ai pas compris pour les cinq ans : il a répondu ça par défaut le monsieur, les jeux ne sont pas valables que 5 ans ?


En fait c'est moi qui ait parlé des 5 ans, période qui me semblait correspondre à 3 changements de config. Et comme le dit Casque Noir :




> vous pouvez réinstaller le produit autant de fois que vous le souhaitez avec la possibilité de modifier ou de changer trois fois votre config. Au-delà, vous pourrez procéder à d’autres installations mais en envoyant un mail justificatif au support technique.


De là mon post véhément sur le fait qu'il qualifie ce DRM de *souple*, alors que c'est, pour ma part, juste en dessous du nombre d'installation maximum sur l'echelle du fascisme vidéoludique (notez l'hyperbole)




> Je crois que c'était juste une blague de ta part


Carrément, en vrai je hais ce type.

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi j'ai une question importante (pour moi ^^) :
J'ai essayé de télécharger la démo de BF, mais c'est impossible car c'est un lien .torrent et mon proxy refuse ce type de connection...
Est-ce toujours du torrent, même quand on achète un jeu quelqu'il soit?

----------


## O.Boulon

En tant que rédac'chef, je ne contrôle que le contenu "rédactionnel".
Je ne choisis pas la pub, ni les partenariats. Les deux mondes sont séparés et je veille justement à ce qu'ils soient totalement imperméables.

Je ne peux pas interdire une pub ridicule, je ne décide pas des gens avec qui Presse non Stop noue des liens commeciaux.

Mais, je peux parfaitement mettre un coup de tête à celui qui me demande innocemment de booster une note un peu trop basse ou d'épargner dans les news ou les à venir un "titre très prometteur parce qu'ils aimeraient passer de la pub chez nous".
De la même manière, c'est moi qui dit "c'est très gentil mais j'en ai rien à battre" quand une attachée de presse téléphone pour expliquer que tel test est scandaleux, mensonger, anti professionel et qu'il faut mettre le testeur au pas.

En tant que garçon têtu et allergique aux compromissions, tendance langue de pute, mes rédac chefs (Ivan le Fou, ackboo et Fishbone) m'ont toujours protégé contre les pressions externes, histoire que je puisse faire mon métier en toute honnêteté, voire avec une certaine brutalité et surtout en me sentant épaulé et soutenu.

J'ai bien l'attention de faire pareil.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je ne peux pas interdire une pub ridicule


Tu prends les devants on dirait...  ::ninja:: 




> mes rédac chefs (Ivan le Fou, ackboo et Fishbone) m'ont toujours protégé contre les pressions externes, histoire que je puisse faire mon métier en toute honnêteté, voire avec une certaine brutalité et surtout en me sentant épaulé et soutenu.
> 
> J'ai bien l'attention de faire pareil.


Au secours Boulon je sens une pression sur ma cuisse !!!

----------


## O.Boulon

Tais-toi...
Avec ton sous-notage éhonté de The Witcher, tu nous as fait perdre des dizaines de roubles de pub !
Mais, qu'est ce que je vais pouvoir dire aux actionnaires. Je démissione.

----------


## El Gringo

Oh le batard...

----------


## Guest

> Han il se rappelle plus que c'est un running gag...


Depuis qu'il est rédac chef, je trouve qu'il a changé...

----------


## O.Boulon

Désolé les gars, on fait plus partie du même monde.
Désormais, je touche le SMIC ! Le SMIC ! A moi Flunch et la moussaka à volonté....

----------


## Pelomar

Si je suis bien, c'est donc Casque qui s'occupe des fiches de paye.
Et vous osez dire qu'il n'a aucun moyen de pression ?!

----------


## Guest

> Si je suis bien, c'est donc Casque qui s'occupe des fiches de paye.
> Et vous osez dire qu'il n'a aucun moyen de pression ?!


Tu sais à Canard PC, quand t'es payé et quand t'es pas payé c'est quasiment la même chose.

----------


## O.Boulon

Vu nos salaires, il n'y aura pas de pression.
Si il cherche à les diminuer, y a direct une alarme qui retentit au Tribunal de Lahaye et chez Amnesty International.

Et de toutes façons, Casque est aussi honnête que peut l'être un roux de petite taille. Oui, je sais, ce n'est pas rassurant.

----------


## Halpern

> En tant que rédac'chef, je ne contrôle que le contenu "rédactionnel".


Et oui, hiérarchie, organigramme, toussa...  C'est juste que je pensais que Presse Non Stop tirait principalement ses revenus du magazine papier et donc, à ce titre, le rédac chef avait plus de poid que le monsieur chargé de la prospection commercial. Bon, je me suis fourvoyé, n'en parlons plus.

Sinon, ça tourne bien le téléchargement par Bittorent chez DLGamer, Valve devrait en prendre de la graine !

----------


## Pelomar

> Vu nos salaires, il n'y aura pas de pression.
> Si il cherche à les diminuer, y a direct une alarme qui retentit au Tribunal de Lahaye et chez Amnesty International.
> 
> Et de toutes façons, Casque est aussi honnête que peut l'être un roux de petite taille. Oui, je sais, ce n'est pas rassurant.


Bon ok, je peux dire adieu a mon mug Couly alors  :Emo:

----------


## El Gringo

> Et oui, hiérarchie, organigramme, toussa...  C'est juste que je pensais que Presse Non Stop tirait principalement ses revenus du magazine papier et donc, à ce titre, le rédac chef avait plus de poid que le monsieur chargé de la prospection commercial. Bon, je me suis fourvoyé, n'en parlons plus.


C'est toujours le cas, mais ça ne change rien : le patron est au dessus de tout. Sauf que c'est Casque mais bon...

----------


## megaloopz

Perso, tant que je pourrai lire des tests se concluant par un 0/10 et un splendide "J'aurai mis plus a l'armure pour cheval d'Oblivion", ::wub::  je vois pas comment quelqun pourrai remettre en cause l'objectivité des tests CPC... ::): 

Continuez a tailler les daubes les mecs c'est ca qu'est bon.... :;):

----------


## Darkfire8

> Sinon, ça tourne bien le téléchargement par Bittorent chez DLGamer, Valve devrait en prendre de la graine !


Oui pour ceux qui peuvent télécharger en .torrent...
J'aurais aimé avoir le choix ! Heureusement que j'ai testé la démo avant d'acheter un jeux ! Car je me retrouverai avec un clef inutilisable !

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Moi j'ai une question importante (pour moi ^^) :
> J'ai essayé de télécharger la démo de BF, mais c'est impossible car c'est un lien .torrent et mon proxy refuse ce type de connection...
> Est-ce toujours du torrent, même quand on achète un jeu quelqu'il soit?


Non, Mais sur un produit gratuit nous préferons nous ne pas utiliser toute notre BP  ::): 

Voici une lien sur le site de l'éditeur pour le client 
http://na.llnet.battleforge.ea.com/u...rgeInstall.exe

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Anonyme871

Heu quand je lis un test je cherche pas l'objectivité, ça serait peine perdue. 
Je cherche une subjectivité intelligente, basée sur l'expérience et les goûts du journaliste (avec un peu d'ironie et d'humour, ainsi que de la suffisance dans le cas de Boulon). Le jour où je trouverai plus ça chez CPC, j'achèterai plus et ça sera pas dramatique.

----------


## El Gringo

Au secours les gars, dlgamer_staff est en train de me chourrer mon subjectivité intelligente, basée sur l'expérience et les goûts du journaliste (avec un peu d'ironie et d'humour, ainsi que de la suffisance dans le cas de Boulon) !!!

----------


## Guest

> Au secours les gars, dlgamer_staff est en train de me chourrer mon subjectivité intelligente, basée sur l'expérience et les goûts du journaliste (avec un peu d'ironie et d'humour, ainsi que de la suffisance dans le cas de Boulon) !!!


Je crois que la drogue devient légale dans ce genre de cas, mais je dis peut-être ça pour maintenir l'illusion que tu m'aimes bien.

----------


## O.Boulon

> Et oui, hiérarchie, organigramme, toussa... C'est juste que je pensais que Presse Non Stop tirait principalement ses revenus du magazine papier et donc, à ce titre, le rédac chef avait plus de poid que le monsieur chargé de la prospection commercial. Bon, je me suis fourvoyé, n'en parlons plus.


Nan, là, tu penses à l'envers, tu rates un truc.
Je t'explique. 

C'est la question de l'éthique journalistique : les deux mondes doivent être séparé sinon c'est plus du journalisme, c'est de la réclame. Même si c'est le papier et la confiance des lecteurs qui nous fait vivre (et faire vivre les sales parasites du web), personne n'a plus de poids que personne, on n'est pas du même monde.

Le contenu éditorial et le contenu commercial doîvent être totalement séparés si tu veux faire ton travail convenablement : dés qu'il y a porosité, il y a danger. L'un ne doit pas avoir de regard sur l'autre, juste pour éviter la tentation.

C'est comme le pouvoir éxécutif, le pouvoir judiciaire et le pouvoir législatif : dans une démocratie, ils doivent être distincts et séparés (je sais ça fait sourire dans la France de Sarkozy).

Toutes les sociétés de presse fonctionnant autrement ont très rapidement merdé sévère.

----------


## El Gringo

> Je crois que la drogue devient légale dans ce genre de cas, mais je dis peut-être ça pour maintenir l'illusion que tu m'aimes bien.



Oh mon bichon t'es trop mignon... Bon c'est pas tout ça mais j'ai du boulot, faites pas trop le bordel s'il vous plait je ne veux rien louper.

----------


## Darkfire8

> Non, Mais sur un produit gratuit nous préferons nous ne pas utiliser toute notre BP 
> 
> Voici une lien sur le site de l'éditeur pour le client 
> http://na.llnet.battleforge.ea.com/u...rgeInstall.exe
> 
> The dlgamer staff


Merci de l'info !
Finalement je retire les mauvaises pensées que j'ai eu sur vous en voyant .torrent  ::P:

----------


## Anonyme871

> Au secours les gars, dlgamer_staff est en train de me chourrer mon subjectivité intelligente, basée sur l'expérience et les goûts du journaliste (avec un peu d'ironie et d'humour, ainsi que de la suffisance dans le cas de Boulon) !!!



Heu, moi j'ai jamais parlé de ça. Je suis juste le type qui gueule contre les DRM.

----------


## El Gringo

> Heu, moi j'ai jamais parlé de ça. Je suis juste le type qui gueule contre les DRM.


Oh ça va je déconne...

----------


## megaloopz

> Heu quand je lis un test je cherche pas l'objectivité, ça serait peine perdue. 
> Je cherche une subjectivité intelligente, basée sur l'expérience et les goûts du journaliste (avec un peu d'ironie et d'humour, ainsi que de la suffisance dans le cas de Boulon). Le jour où je trouverai plus ça chez CPC, j'achèterai plus et ça sera pas dramatique.


Par objectivité j'entendais : Pas de notes remontées sous la pression d'un tel ou d'un tel comme c'est souvent le cas dans la presse vidéoludique (internet ou papier ou TV  ::siffle::  )

edit : tiens en allant faire un tour sur le net je constate que opération anchorage s'est fait fusiller un peu partout...C'est bon ça !! C'est du mr Anky en boite cette extension on dirait....

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Heu, moi j'ai jamais parlé de ça. Je suis juste le type qui gueule contre les DRM.


à votre avis et nous ? 

Nous devons expliquer à nos clients le plus simplement possible quelque chose de pas simple  ::): 

Nous devons étre disponible pour la réactivation des DRM , sans éviter d'être lyncher par mail par nos clients .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## BuzzerMan

Désolé de revenir sur un truc écrit un peu plus haut dans la conversation mais ma naïveté prend le dessus à propos d'une phrase de Omar Boulon :


> De la même manière, c'est moi qui dit "c'est très gentil mais j'en ai rien à battre" quand une attachée de presse téléphone pour expliquer que tel test est scandaleux, mensonger, anti professionel et qu'il faut mettre le testeur au pas.


Je me demandais juste si ça arrivait souvent ce genre de chose ? Savoir si même pour vous, les attachées de presse se permettent d'appeler pour dire ce genre de conneries ?

Je doute pas du fait que ça se fasse pas ailleurs, on le sait assez régulièrement par l'intermédiaire de news par-ci par-là sur des gros sites américains. Mais même pour vous ça arrive ?

----------


## El Gringo

Boulon a une légère tendance à forcer le trait... On a des attachés de presse qui peuvent faire la gueule quand on martyrise un de leurs produits, nous boycotter temporairement, mais je ne pense pas qu'il y en ai jamais eu d'assez stupide pour tenter une pression de la sorte, ça serait plus contreproductif qu'autre chose.

----------


## O.Boulon

Manque de bol, ça m'est arrivé trois fois, cher Gringo.

Deux jeux et un matos... Pour le matos, on a même voulu "me convoquer" pour que je présente mes excuses aux ingénieurs.
A tiens, en recomptant, j'arrive à sept.

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

C'est pas Archos qui avait fait violent la tronche après le "test" de l'Archos TV ?

edit : ça doit être le matos mentionné juste au dessus.

----------


## BuzzerMan

Ah ouais, c'est pas rien quand même... Et nous comme des idiots, on râle dès qu'une page et mal imprimée ou que le magazine à deux jours de retard...
Finalement, on est peut-être pire que des joueurs de mmo...

EDIT (rapide) : ça serait malvenu de savoir qui contacte dans ce cas ? Genre "Tiens chez Bethesda ils ont pas aimé qu'on ait tout justement traité leur bébé mort-né !" (c'est un exemple hein)

----------


## megaloopz

Question : Je formate tous les 6 mois, suis je limité en nombre d'install de mon jeu ? ::huh:: 

Megaloopz qui atterit

----------


## El Gringo

> Manque de bol, ça m'est arrivé trois fois, cher Gringo.
> 
> Deux jeux et un matos... Pour le matos, on a même voulu "me convoquer" pour que je présente mes excuses aux ingénieurs.
> A tiens, en comptant, j'arrive à sept.


Ben voyons, bientôt tu vas raconter qu'on a camé à mort des attachés de presse qui passaient chez nous...  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Question : Je formate tous les 6 mois, suis je limité en nombre d'install de mon jeu ?
> 
> Megaloopz qui atterit


Non il n'y a pas de limitation d'installation à proprement parlé. Relie le premier post.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> les sales parasites du web


 :Emo: 

Surtout qu'avec ça, on est même pas assez nombreux pour faire une grève qui mettrait la pression sur cette hiérarchie vendu au grand capital, et je ne peux même pas compter sur mes collègues pour mettre une branlée à cette dernière, étant donné leur physique d'asthmatique.

----------


## Guest

> Surtout qu'avec ça, on est même pas assez nombreux pour faire une grève qui mettrait la pression sur cette hiérarchie vendu au grand capital, mais je ne peux même pas compter sur mes collègues pour mettre une branlée à cette dernière, étant donné leur physique d'asthmatiques.


Dixit average guy.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Mettons qu'il pète un cable, qu'il ait besoin d'argent de poche et tente d'influencer la note d'un jeu distribué sur DLGamer...
> 
> .


J'me permets un rapide retour en arrière sur ton beau post de rebelle: que vous gonfliez la note ou pas (chose évidemment impossible), DLGamer n'est qu'une alternative pour l'achat de jeu, par rapport à des centaines de magasins/sites proposant parfois des tarifs ou des conditions plus avantageuses.
Donc même dans le monde parallèle où CPC serait un repaire de vendus prêts à vendre son âme pour un deuxième menu chez Quick LA MEME  JOURNEE, rien ne garantit que les lecteurs, influencés par le test mytho, aillent acheter sur DLGamer.

Ce serait diférent si vous étiez associés à un éditeur de jeu, évidemment. MAis là, avec un magasin qui propose la même chose que la concurrence (hors promo exceptionnelle), j'vois pas trop comment on peut s'enflammer contre ce partenariat.

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Dixit average guy.


Attention, ou j'arrête de chercher ton concert de Mickael Jackson en DVD lors des brocantes.

----------


## Guest

> Attention, ou j'arrête de chercher ton concert de Mickael Jackson en DVD lors des brocantes.


D'accord j'ai rien dit, continue de nous faire rêver grâce à ton fantastique travail d'écriture surtout.

----------


## half

> les sales parasites du web.


 Hey tu me rabaisses pas au rang de ces putes de punaise de lit sinon je te ferai pression dessus !

----------


## Dr Greenthumb

Qui veut une pression ?

----------


## xrogaan

> J'me permets un rapide retour en arrière sur ton beau post de rebelle: que vous gonfliez la note ou pas (chose évidemment impossible), DLGamer n'est qu'une alternative pour l'achat de jeu, par rapport à des centaines de magasins/sites proposant parfois des tarifs ou des conditions plus avantageuses.
> Donc même dans le monde parallèle où CPC serait un repaire de vendus prêts à vendre son âme pour un deuxième menu chez Quick LA MEME  JOURNEE, rien ne garantit que les lecteurs, influencés par le test mytho, aillent acheter sur DLGamer.
> 
> Ce serait diférent si vous étiez associés à un éditeur de jeu, évidemment. MAis là, avec un magasin qui propose la même chose que la concurrence (hors promo exceptionnelle), j'vois pas trop comment on peut s'enflammer contre ce partenariat.


C'est drôle, c'est ce que je fait moi. Je regarde les tests de cpc (et uniquement ceux de cpc, parce que les autres ils savent pas donner un avis correct sur un jeu). Et ensuite, je me demande si je vais me bouger jusqu'en ville pour l'acheter. Du coup, je dépense moins d'argent  ::P: 

Et puis, je sais pas vous, mais je préfère les DVD. Mon disque dur n'est pas extensible a l'infini et ça me ferait mal d'acheter des disques dur pour acheter des jeux. Autant acheter les disques dur avec les jeux déjà dessu !

Puis de toute manière, les achats en ligne, c'est la mort du petit commerce et de l'humanité !

----------


## BuzzerMan

> Puis de toute manière, les achats en ligne, c'est la mort du petit commerce et de l'humanité !


Si je puis me permettre, je crois que les éditeurs (et du coup _parfois_ les développeurs) gagnent un peu plus d'argent sur un achat en ligne plutôt qu'en grande surface (où faut payer le stand, les aberrations de la grande distribution...). Donc oui, M. fnac ou Micromania (voir mieux si c'est une toute petite boutique) gagne moins mais si c'est pour donner plus à ceux qui finalement font le jeu, je suis pas sûr que ça soit plus mal...

Bon en tout cas, les mises à jour de BattleForge sont longues ! Même si ça n'a rien à voir avec DLGamer...

EDIT : D'ailleurs, M. dlgamer_staff, si vous pouviez nous en toucher deux mots sur comment se répartie l'argent d'une vente, j'en serais très reconnaissant mais je pense pas que ce soit possible... Vilaine curiosité va !

----------


## Anonyme871

> Donc oui, M. fnac ou Micromania (voir mieux si c'est une toute petite boutique) gagne moins mais si c'est pour donner plus à ceux qui finalement font le jeu, je suis pas sûr que ça soit plus mal...


Bof, en tant que consommateur radin comme il faut je vais là où c'est le moins cher. En plus la rédistribution, c'est plus un problème entre éditeur/développeur.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> je puis me permettre, je crois que les éditeurs (et du coup parfois les développeurs) gagnent un peu plus d'argent sur un achat en ligne
> 
>  D'ailleurs, M. dlgamer_staff, si vous pouviez nous en toucher deux mots sur comment se répartie l'argent d'une vente, j'en serais très reconnaissant mais je pense pas que ce soit possible... Vilaine curiosité va


!

Nous dirons que pour l'aquisition d'une  rolex nous devrions plutot proposer des boites   ::): 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## zwzsg

Moi qui m'était mis à acheter CPC tous les heu, quand il change de couverture chez le marchand de journaux, uniquement parce que j'avais cru à votre histoire de petit indépendants luttant pour maintenir au moins un magasine de test de jeux vidéos PC correct en france après que le magasine où ils bossaient avant soient devenu tout nul à cause de changement du à un rachat etc..., je dois dire que ça fait un peu flipper de voir un lien commercial débarqué en première page avec un argumentaire du genre, vous vous souvenez comme on a dit tout plein de bien de Stalker: Clear Sky? Alors allez l'acheter chez notre partenaire! Bon c'est pas pour autant que vais arrêter d'acheter CPC (de toute façon j'ai pas le choix, les autres magasines c'est pire, je sais j'ai essayé), m'enfin faites gaffes les mecs, on ne peut pas jouer sur les deux tableaux! (garantie d'impartialité par indépendance, et partenariat commerciaux avec des vendeurs de jeux).




> Je vais intervenir rapidement pour répondre à fouizlala. Je ne le fais pas en PM parce que je pense que ça peut en intéresser d'autres.
> Tu vois, gars, je comprends parfaitement ta position, tout simplement parce que c'est un peu la mienne : Je suis légèrement emmerdé de voir DLGamers débarquer sur notre site. 
> 
> Pas parce que j'ai peur qu'ils nous influencent, qu'ils nous mettent la pression et compagnie, non. Surtout parce que je sais bien que ça peut faire douter certains lecteurs de notre indépendance. 
> 
> -Y a les DRM, pas cauchemardesque il faut l'avouer, mais y a des DRM quand même et face à notre ligne éditoriale, ça fait tâche.
> -Y a certains trucs qui me hérissent le poil comme une version payante de Full Spectrum Warrior alors que le jeu peut être trouvé gratuit avec un peu de pub.
> -Y a le "Dans 5 ans, vous n'aurez plus envie d'y jouer" et, là, c'est grave, faut qu'on en parle.
> -Y manque certains jeux qui mériteraient d'être là, des introuvables qu'on cherchent tous.
> ...


Ceci dit c'est sympa d'entendre une réponse comme ça.

__________________
Kernel Panic, s'il a pas 10/10 je vous file pas les 10% sur les ventes.

----------


## Praag

très sympa comme accord, ayant déjà utilisé les services de dlgamer, je dois dire que c'est un très bon commerçant, réactif en cas de problème.

----------


## El Gringo

Moi je persiste à dire que j'aimerai bien le voir, le mec qui parviendra à nous acheter. On a des défauts (moi par exemple je suis fainéant et peu compétent) mais on est pas des vendus. Je pourrais sortir la feuille de paye mais y'en aurait encore pour dire que c'est parce qu'on ne vaut rien comme putes, va juste falloir nous faire confiance et nous dire si vous trouvez que certaines choses ne vont pas. Comme en ce moment par exemple, mais pour le magazine.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> très sympa comme accord, ayant déjà utilisé les services de dlgamer, je dois dire que c'est un très bon commerçant, réactif en cas de problème.


Euuuu , un client MMO sur un forum CPC ?  ::): 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Darkfire8

A quand Dawn of War 2 dispo? 
(Sa distribution à commencé hier partout ailleurs  ::): )

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> A quand Dawn of War 2 dispo? 
> (Sa distribution à commencé hier partout ailleurs )


Pas chez tous le monde, non-disponible sur :

-Dlgamer
-gamesplanet
-impluse
-Gamergate 

Direction Steam, L'obligation de passer par steamwork n'est pas trés motivante  ::): 

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Zebb

> !
> 
> Nous dirons que pour l'aquisition d'une  rolex nous devrions plutot proposer des boites  
> 
> The dlgamer staff


Alors il faut vendre combien de jeux en dl pour considérer qu'on a réussi sa vie ?
:jacquesseguela:

----------


## xrogaan

> Moi je persiste à dire que j'aimerai bien le voir, le mec qui parviendra à nous acheter. On a des défauts (moi par exemple je suis fainéant et peu compétent) mais on est pas des vendus. Je pourrais sortir la feuille de paye mais y'en aurait encore pour dire que c'est parce qu'on ne vaut rien comme putes, va juste falloir nous faire confiance et nous dire si vous trouvez que certaines choses ne vont pas. Comme en ce moment par exemple, mais pour le magazine.


En même temps, ceux qui ont connus Joystick d'avant savent a quoi s'en tenir. Tien, j'ai encore un vieux n° de 1998 que je garde comme une relique tellement je me suis fait dessus en le lisant. C'était une histoire de Jedi Knight et une figurine plantée dans une part de pizza.

----------


## Halpern

> Nan, là, tu penses à l'envers, tu rates un truc.
> Je t'explique. C'est la question de l'éthique journalistique : les deux mondes doivent être séparé sinon c'est plus du journalisme, c'est de la réclame. Même si c'est le papier et la confiance des lecteurs qui nous fait vivre (et faire vivre les sales parasites du web), personne n'a plus de poids que personne, on n'est pas du même monde.


Oui, ces deux mondes n'ont rien à voir et ceux qui ont de l'éthique veilleront à ce que ça reste comme ça. Ma réflexion sur les "poids" se plaçait sur le plan économique, au moment où les forces en présence se retrouvent dans un rapport financier avec :
- à ma droite, "source de revenu journal" (DPS CaC, +5 en éthique, +3 en bénéfice, -2 en coût) 
- à ma gauche, "source de revenus partenariat" (DPS distance, -1 en éthique, +2 en bénéfice, 0 en coût)
C'est incroyable de comparer des classes qui n'ont rien à voir, mais le lead du raid, il le fait généralement sans le moindre scrupule quand il s'agit de juger ses troupes.




> C'est comme le pouvoir éxécutif, le pouvoir judiciaire et le pouvoir législatif : dans une démocratie, ils doivent être distincts et séparés (je sais ça fait sourire dans la France de Sarkozy).


Cf. la passe d'arme entre la Garde des Sceaux actuelle ("L'indépendance de la justice n'est pas un dogme, elle se mérite.") et Robert Badinter ("L'indépendance de la justice est surtout un principe constitutionnel !")... Mais bon, c'est du hors sujet; ta pugnacité à répondre ici à toutes les inquiétudes montre que le sujet n'est pas pris à la légère et que l'indépendance a encore ses défenseurs  :;): 

_EDIT : j'ai corrigé les caractérisitiques des personnages._

----------


## Mesmefer

Bon je suis obligé de réagir. J'aime pas les drm. J'ai baldur's gate 1 et 2 depuis 10 ans maintenant je suis au moins a ma 15 ou 20 eme installation. donc oui oui clairement le drm m'aurait fait chier. Mais bon si y en avait eu un je l'aurais fait sauter. en 10 ans j'ai au moins changé 5 fois de machine. Car voyez messieurs, Baldur's gate question mod c'est juste incroyable au niveau rejouabilité. Donc voilà à l'occase j'achèterai un jeu sous drm chez dl gamer si c'est juste un jeu appero. Ou alors faut vraiment que je sois dans une crise d'achat compulsif à la con qui avec mon salaire minable et la crise ne risque pas d'arriver avant longtemps.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Bon je suis obligé de réagir. J'aime pas les drm. J'ai baldur's gate 1 et 2 depuis 10 ans maintenant je suis au moins a ma 15 ou 20 eme installation. donc oui oui clairement le drm m'aurait fait chier. Mais bon si y en avait eu un je l'aurais fait sauter. en 10 ans j'ai au moins changé 5 fois de machine. Car voyez messieurs, Baldur's gate question mod c'est juste incroyable au niveau rejouabilité. Donc voilà à l'occase j'achèterai un jeu sous drm chez dl gamer si c'est juste un jeu appero. Ou alors faut vraiment que je sois dans une crise d'achat compulsif à la con qui avec mon salaire minable et la crise ne risque pas d'arriver avant longtemps.



T'inquiète pas, ça fait longtemps que des jeux comme BG ne sortent plus  :;): :vieuxcon:

----------


## xrogaan

Ouais, comme dit FanDeBouvard, maintenant y'a que de la merde. Mais de la merde de qualité !  ::lol::

----------


## FixB

Je n'avais pas posté sur le premier thread lié à ce nouveau partenariat, mais finalement, je vais ajouter ma pierre à l'édifice branlant de tous ces avis divergeant.

Tout d'abord, il me semble complètement ahurissant de craindre une remise en cause de la qualité des tests CPC à cause d'un partenariat de ce type ! Pour tout plein de raisons (réticences de l'équipe - pour rester poli, image du canard, intérêt financier à mon avis bien trop faible et surtout, rien à gagner à "faire vendre" des jeux nuls plutôt que d'autres).

Par ailleurs, si ce partenariat amène un peu de beurre dans les épinards, et permet, par exemple, d'ouvrir un serveur AVP2, je vois pas qui pourra s'en plaindre (même si je m'en fous, j'y joue pas  ::): ).

Le truc qui fâche amha, c'est les DRMs. Ça pue, c'est moche, ça craint. En bref, c'est le mal ! Parce que ça ne ralentit pas le piratage (même pas en rêve) et que ça emmerde ceux qui ont acheté le jeu. Mais bon, ici tout le monde sait ça : on lit CanardPC non ?

Au final, mon avis est le suivant : ce partenariat n'est pas une mauvaise chose. D'un côté, personne n'est obligé d'acheter et, de l'autre, ça peut faire rentrer des sous-sous.
Mais ce n'est pas aussi intéressant que ce que l'on aurait pu espérer venant de CPC.
Un service de jeux introuvables ailleurs, des downloads sans DRMs, une grosse louche de jeux indépendants (un peu comme l'offre de ce we de Steam), etc. Voilà ce qui aurait vraiment pu parler à la communauté des canards amha.
Mais peut-être que ce n'est que le début, que le service proposé va s'améliorer petit à petit et finir par proposer quelque chose de nouveau ?

Personnellement, pour me faire acheter un autre drm que celui de Steam (que j'ai vraiment eu du mal au début à accepter), il faudra plus que quelques euros de réduc : une vrai originalité...

----------


## xrogaan

en même temps, les drm, c'est l'éditeur et non pas le redistributeur qui le veux. Pas de drm ? Pas de jeu en DL. C'est aussi simple que ça. Et, perso, je préfère un petit drm qui pue comme celui-ci qu'un système pire. Genre, obliger de téléphoner au Support pour donner sa clef cd, son nom et son adn !

Puis moi je m'en fout. J'achète pas mes jeux en ligne !

----------


## Anonyme871

> en même temps, les drm, c'est l'éditeur et non pas le redistributeur qui le veux. Pas de drm ? Pas de jeu en DL. C'est aussi simple que ça.


Heu, le truc de 3 changements de config maxi avant d'appeler le service technique, c'est le distributeur qui met ça en place, pas l'éditeur.

----------


## DarzgL

> Heu, le truc de 3 changements de config maxi avant d'appeler le service technique, c'est le distributeur qui met ça en place, pas l'éditeur.


Euh, tu parles de qui précisément quand tu dis "distributeur" ? De Ubisoft dans le cas de Fallout3 en France par exemple ? M'enfin l'éditeur de Spore par ex. c'est EA, et c'est bien ce même EA qui a décidé de lui incorporer des méchants DRM ?!

----------


## Anonyme871

> Euh, tu parles de qui précisément quand tu dis "distributeur" ? De Ubisoft dans le cas de Fallout3 en France par exemple ? M'enfin l'éditeur de Spore par ex. c'est EA, et c'est bien ce même EA qui a décidé de lui incorporer des méchants DRM ?!


Non je parle de la plate-forme de vente. Donc ici du site dlgamer.
Ici on se tape donc les DRM des éditeurs + le drm perso du site de téléchargement (comme chez steam en gros, mais en pire).

----------


## xrogaan

> Non je parle de la plate-forme de vente. Donc ici du site dlgamer.


Et donc, c'est tout a fait possible que dlgamer distribue les jeux sans DRM ? Je pensais qu'il y avais un contrat entre dlgamer et le distributeur "officiel" (donc le "dealer" de dlgamer).

Pff, c'est compliqué tout ça. Un peu de transparence que diable ! Et pourquoi des DRM sur un contenu téléchargé et pas sur le contenu sur DVD. C'est le même contenu, pourtant ...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Et donc, c'est tout a fait possible que dlgamer distribue les jeux sans DRM ? Je pensais qu'il y avais un contrat entre dlgamer et le distributeur "officiel" (donc le "dealer" de dlgamer).
> 
> Pff, c'est compliqué tout ça. Un peu de transparence que diable ! Et pourquoi des DRM sur un contenu téléchargé et pas sur le contenu sur DVD. C'est le même contenu, pourtant ...



Non mais c'est pas ça. Relie simplement le premier post de casque noir. Tout sera plus clair tu verra.

----------


## xrogaan

> Enfin, pour répondre à une question que l’on nous a largement posée, les jeux vendus par Dlgamer contiennent pour la plupart des DRM imposés par les éditeurs


Donc, dlgamer n'ajoute pas ces propres DRM. La faute de la présence DRM c'est l'éditeur. Quel connard celui-là  ::(:

----------


## Halpern

> Non je parle de la plate-forme de vente. Donc ici du site dlgamer.
> Ici on se tape donc les DRM des éditeurs + le drm perso du site de téléchargement (comme chez steam en gros, mais en pire).


D'après ce que je lis ici, le DRM est contrôlé par l'éditeur car plus de serveur => DVD _et_ version téléchargée bonnes pour la poubelle.

----------


## Anonyme871

> D'après ce que je lis ici, le DRM est contrôlé par l'éditeur car plus de serveur => DVD _et_ version téléchargée bonnes pour la poubelle.



HA exact. Toute ma confuse.  :^_^: 

Enfin un doute quand même : j'ai acheté Supcom en version boite, pas eu besoin d'internet ou de quoique ce soit pour l'activer, donc même après l'apocalypse je pourrai encore y jouer. M'étonnerai qu'il n y' ai pas de DRM nécessitant un serveur dans la version de dlgamer.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Enfin un doute quand même : j'ai acheté Supcom en version boite, pas eu besoin d'internet ou de quoique ce soit pour l'activer, donc même après l'apocalypse je pourrai encore y jouer.


Nous parlions des produits comme Spore avec securom ou Dawn of war 2 avec Steamwork .




> Non je parle de la plate-forme de vente. Donc ici du site dlgamer.
> Ici on se tape donc les DRM des éditeurs + le drm perso du site de téléchargement (comme chez steam en gros, mais en pire).


Pas dans notre cas , nous ne proposons pas de Shell ( Equivalent de steam ).Nous proposons uniquement des jeux en téléchargement avec au choix  :

Des liens directs .
Un download manager Http et Bitorrent . 

Nous n'avons pas nos propres DRM , nous proposons uniquement des jeux avec les DRM proposées ou imposées par les éditeurs ( Securom en majorité ).

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Casque Noir

> Non mais je rêve ou je suis bien sur Canard PC ?
> Ah si c'est bien ça. Donc soit j'ai mal lu le canard et le site depuis des mois soit le rédac chef a vendu son cul ?
> Non mais on croirait entendre le blaireau de président d'Epic.
> Alors la question est : tu nous sors enfin le fond de ta pensée ou bien tu es dans une phase d'hypocrisie intellectuelle terminale genre j'ai perdu mon divorce et je dois raquer un max tous les mois : j'ai besoin de fraiche...


Le fond de ma pensée était le même en 2007 :
http://pix.nofrag.com/1/6/9/a0d20611...715a002a8.html





> Franchement j'émettais un doute, mais c'est désormais une certitude. Vous étiez une référence pour moi, avec vos défauts et vos partis pris, d'indépendance et de libre point de vue sur l'industrie du jeu vidéo qui prend la mauvaise voie de la musique à la fin des années 70.
> Le fait que vous soyez intéressés financièrement (quoique vous en disiez, ou alors dlgamer ont des commerciaux proches du génie et je vous apprends que vous êtes des gogos) nous entraine dans ce genre de discussion et malheureusement vous ne défendez plus le point de vue des joueurs mais celui qui vous critiquiez il y a encore quinze jours.
> 
> Vraiment je suis dégouté.


C'est pas grave, je m'en fous. Sérieusement, je m'en tape que tu puisses penser que Canard PC pourrait être influencé, c'est ton avis, pas le nôtre.
Nous on est content de pouvoir discuter avec un partenaire commercial afin d'essayer de rendre plus accessible financièrement un jeu que l'on a aimé, comme Stalker par exemple.
Et puis c'est bien connu, on proposait des jeux complets sur CD à l'époque de Joystick et nous ne manquions pas de modifier les notes pour chacun de ces jeux. 




> Vous pourriez avoir l'obligeance d'arrêter de nous prendre pour des imbéciles et arrêter aussi de nous expliquer que c'est pour notre bien (réduc de temps en temps) que vous vous lancez dans la distribution de jeux vidéo alors que votre métier est de les juger.


Je te retourne le compliment. 

Mais je rectifie au passage : nous ne sommes en rien distributeur. Nous sommes un magazine qui, pour se financer, vend des informations et des espaces publicitaires. Nous n'avons pas inventé le commerce, hélas, mais c'est comme ça que ça marche. 
Alors on fait avec. Mais notre philosophie est d'essayer, dans la mesure du possible, de transformer cette publicité en service utile aux lecteurs. Je donne un exemple : l'éditeur de X3 voulait acheter des pages de pub. Je lui ai proposé de réaliser un booklet expliquant le démarrage du jeu parce qu'il me semblait plus utile pour le lecteur que de simple pages de pubs, sachant que dans les deux cas, les revenus pour nous était les mêmes. Et je l'ai proposé parce que c'est un jeu génial. Nous avons refusé ce même genre d'opé (5 au total), cette fois proposé par des éditeurs, justement parce que les jeux n'étaient pas bons. On s'est même trompé une fois avec Soldiers, ça nous a servi de leçon. Et crois moi, si ce n'était qu'une question financière, les 5 booklets refusés seraient sortis, plutôt deux fois qu'une.




> Enfin c'est fou que tout le monde ne soit pas scandalisé.
> Liriez-vous ou prendriez vous en compte les critiques cinéma d'un type qui produit ou distribue le film dont il parle ?
> Prendriez-vous conseil auprès d'EDF si vous hésitiez entre prendre une chaudière au fiel ou le tout électrique ?!!


On ne produit pas et on ne distribue pas les jeux dont on parle. Mais si un critique de cinéma peut m'avoir une réduc sur une place pour aller voir un film qu'il a aimé (en son âme et conscience), je vois pas pourquoi je me ferais chier. 





> Et même si vous êtes de bonne foie pour le moment il me semble inévitable qu'a un moment ou un autre se présente un conflit d'intérêt. Imaginez que ça marche et que ça fasse plus qu'arrondir vos fins de mois et financer vos treizièmes mois, comment pouvez-vous nous garantir que votre jugement, celui de chaque testeur ne sera pas influencé par ce petit gain de niveau de vie (même infime soit-il ça compte, madame est contente !) au moment fatidique de nous expliquer que tel ou tel jeu à plutôt 7 que 6/10.


Non, ça me semble parfaitement évitable au contraire. Pour que ce businnes soit intéressant, il faudrait que nous soyons distributeurs. Mais nous ne sommes pas distributeurs au risque de me répéter. Nous ne sommes qu'un relais et à ce titre, il est totalement impossible que nous puissions en vivre un jour, à moins de passer distributeur évidemment. 
Moi ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'entendre un jour, quelque part, que grâce à Canard PC, quelqu'un a pu acheter un jeu moins cher. Ca s'appelle de l'image de marque, pas du commerce. Nous on vend notre image, pas des jeux.





> Vraiment je suis dégouté, vous étiez pour moi un petit îlot d'impertinence et de liberté éditoriale. Je penses que cette décision à probablement fait débat à la rédaction et que vous vous êtes promit de garder la tête haute et l'esprit doit...
> Franchement c'est dans vos colonnes que j'ai lu il y a peu qu'une étude récente prouve que les DRM sont innéficaces et contre-productifs !!
> Ca n'emmerde que les gens honnêtes en arrivent à ne pas pouvoir jouer à des jeux de plus en plus courts et de moins en moins profonds mais qu'ils ont acheté et que vous en soyez à nous défendre le point de vue des éditeurs.
> 
> Alors vous êtes gentils mais arrêtez de nous expliquer que depuis que vous vendez des jeux avec DRM imposés que ça n'est pas si terrible et que l'on peut changer de carte graphique, ajouter un disque dur et upgrader notre processeur et que c'est super formidable on a le droit d'appeler l'éditeur pour pouvoir installer notre jeu si tout se passe bien avec le blaireau délocalisé et incompétent qu'on aura au bout du fil.


On n'approuve pas plus les DRM qu'avant, et je dis précisément dans un post précédent que oui, ça fait chier les gens honnêtes. Mais ce n'est pas tant les DRM qui me font chier que les gens malhonnêtes parce que sans eux, les DRM n'existeraient pas. 
Alors je fais avec, en continuant à financer une industrie dans laquelle ne se trouvent pas que des 'blaireaux délocalisés et incompétents". Je préfère encore me mettre un DRM dans le cul et jouer à un bon jeu, que de laisser crever ces "salauds de développeurs" qui osent vouloir protéger leur oeuvre, aussi maladroitement soit-il. Vu sous cet angle, je me demande bien qui de nous deux sert le plus notre cause...




> Vous faites chier ! MERDE !


Grave !

----------


## El Gringo

> Nous on vend notre image, pas des jeux.
> 
> Grave !

----------


## b0b0

Haha  :^_^:

----------


## Halpern



----------


## xrogaan

Ouais, haha. Et comme dit le lieutenant : "Vous avez du pot d'avoir un casque !"

----------


## golwin

On dira ce qu'on veut, mais ce n'est pas partout qu'on pourrait trouver un espace de discussion comme ce topic. Alors, oui, c'est vrai, CPC tape fort en proposant l'achat des jeux qu'ils testent. Ce n'est pas tout à fait ce que j'attendais mais je comprends bien qu'il faut qu'ils évoluent. Alors j'observe. La promo stalker est un bon point. Je fais également confiance aux journalistes. Je suis persuadé qu'ils sont convaincus de ce qu'ils écrivent et que leurs articles sont honnêtes. C'est aussi leur fond de commerce alors comme le dis Casque, c'est un risque qu'ils ne prendront pas.
Mais je reste attentif. Dès que je sentirai que ca part en couille je partirai. C'est la liberté de tout à chacun. Et, pour le moins et au vu de tout ce qu'ils ont écrit, donnons leur le bénéfice du doute.
Et très franchement, je préfère que cette initiative vienne d'eux que d'autres journaux qui me semblent moins "honnêtes".
Alors, les gars, continuez, faites-nous bénéficier de promos intéressantes mais surtout restez vous-même !

----------


## Darkath

et puis bon, c'est pas comme si les jeux qui sont en vente était des merdes faut pas abuser..

----------


## ERISS

> ce n'est pas non plus si restrictif que ça pou*V*ait l'être.
> 
> Le type qui ne veut pas payer trouvera toujours une excuse pour ne pas payer, et ça ne l'a jamais empêché de jouer d'ailleurs *à un autre jeu payé chez un concurrent sans drm*. 
> 
> Après y a les gens, comme moi et surement plein d'autres, qui n'aiment pas être pris pour un con, mais qui comprennent qu'un éditeur ait envie et besoin de protéger son oeuvre et qui sont prêts à accepter un compromis. Celui-ci me parait honnête pour ma part, sufisamment en tout cas, ce qui ne nous empêchera pas de *commencer incessamment sous peu* à faire pression pour que le système s'améliore en faveur du consommateur.


*Fixed.*




> si j'achète un jeu c'est pas pour que dans 5 ans il me soit impossible d'y jouer pour je ne sais quelle raison DRMesque ou technique.


Tout à fait. Les drm c'est bien pour protéger les mauvais jeux, ceux qu'on n'achète pas.

----------


## fouizlala

Je reconnais avoir été excessif et peu inspiré quand à mes comparaisons.

Mais il n'en reste pas moins que votre système est plus insidieux qu'un simple bandeau de pub puisque DLGamer contre rétribution utilise votre plateforme et le crédit que vous avez auprès de vos internautes et de vos lecteurs pour mettre à disposition ces produits.

Ensuite l'argument du Stalker CS à 15€. Si la baisse de prix n'est pas au détriment des développeurs tant mieux. Mais il me semble que 30€ à sa sortie était un prix plus qu'honnête. D'ailleurs je trouve qu'il serait très intéressant que vous proposiez dans l'avenir un dossier (si ce n'est déjà fait) sur le monde des éditeurs et de la distribution toujours plus gourmande que de raison. Un juste prix me semblant être l'objectif à rechercher et non pas toujours le moins cher. Mais c'est surement un débat plus général.

Enfin bon merci de vos réponses et heureux d'apprendre que Boulon veille.
J'espère que mon "agression" aura eut le mérite d'alimenté le débat et de vous amener à être un peu plus fidèle à votre ligne éditoriale historique enrichissant ainsi votre communication initale qui se limitait presque à : "Grace à nous vous allez achetez nos jeux préférés directement chez nous. Merci qui ? Merci nous. (C'est par ici pour la carte bleue.)"

----------


## ERISS

> Mais des trucs sur lesquelles la rédac a plus ou moins de prise...
>  -Pour les DRM, évidemment, on peut rien faire : impossible de se convaincre de préciser le jeu qui contient des drm et d'avertir le joueur dans chaque test,
> 
> Philosophiquement, c'est encore plus facile.


Fixed.

----------


## ERISS

> On n'approuve pas plus les DRM qu'avant, et je dis précisément dans un post précédent que oui, ça fait chier les gens honnêtes. Mais ce n'est pas tant les DRM qui me font chier que les gens malhonnêtes parce que sans eux, les DRM n'existeraient pas. 
> Alors je fais avec, en continuant à financer une industrie dans laquelle ne se trouvent pas que des 'blaireaux délocalisés et incompétents". Je préfère encore me mettre un DRM dans le cul et jouer à un bon jeu, que de laisser crever ces "salauds de développeurs" qui osent vouloir protéger leur oeuvre, aussi maladroitement soit-il. Vu sous cet angle, je me demande bien qui de nous deux sert le plus notre cause...


"Qui ne dit mot consent." Vous n'approuvez pas les drm, mais alors il faut le dire (ou au moins avertir de telle présence, n'êtes vous pas journalistes?). C'est très limite que vous soulagiez votre conscience une fois par an. Comme si vous ne faisiez des test de jeux drmisés qu'une fois par an...

----------


## xrogaan

> "Qui ne dit mot consent." Vous n'approuvez pas les drm, mais alors il faut le dire (ou au moins avertir de telle présence, n'êtes vous pas journalistes?). C'est très limite que vous soulagiez votre conscience une fois par an. Comme si vous ne faisiez des test de jeux drmisés qu'une fois par an...


Le journaliste il s'en tape. Il écrit et il vend un magasine. Pas des jeux.

Le changement, il doit venir du consommateur. Imagine une association regroupant des millions de joueurs a travers le monde qui disent : Stop aux DRM. Un genre de lobby du peuple a vocation altruiste ! Ben oui, pourquoi pas ?

Ha mais monsieur, on a pas le temps de jouer a ce genre de jeu, nous, on doit récupérer de l'argent. J'ai une famille a nourrir, pas le temps avec vos idées utopiques a la con. Non, mais je vous le demande, pourquoi faut-il toujours que les autres bossent a la place des râleurs ? Et c'est partout pareil, a tout les niveaux, c'est dingue !

----------


## elkoo

Oula c'est houleux ici.
Excusez-moi de vous déranger, mais le lien vers la beta de BattleForge me dirige vers une erreur de recherche. Serait-il possible de me venir en aide siouplait?
Et fissa sinon je dénonce la perte d'indépendance de CPC!!!

----------


## Elbreth

Pareillement pour moi et le prix de Stalker est repassé à 25€... enfin moi je dit ça...

----------


## fouizlala

Vous êtes gentils les gars, mais CPC fait fructifier son image, alors pour le SAV vous vous démerdez auprès de DLGamer ok ?
CPC est du côté des joueurs et pas du côté des acheteurs de jeux. Ou l'inverse je sais plus moi...
 ::|:

----------


## PurpleSkunk

Je me permets de plussoyer elkoo et Elbreth, moi aussi je veux tester Battleforge !!!  ::):

----------


## zwzsg

> Le journaliste il s'en tape. Il écrit et il vend un magasine. Pas des jeux.
> 
> Le changement, il doit venir du consommateur. Imagine une association regroupant des millions de joueurs a travers le monde qui disent : Stop aux DRM. Un genre de lobby du peuple a vocation altruiste ! Ben oui, pourquoi pas ?
> 
> Non, mais je vous le demande, pourquoi faut-il toujours que les autres bossent a la place des râleurs?


Ceci dit, ça devrait être le boulot des journalistes de préciser dans chaque test de jeu le type de DRM utilisé, dans le petit pavé Développeur / Url / Config / etc..  Ils peuvent aimer ou déteser les DRM, penser que c'est un mal nécessaire ou une idiotie, c'est leur droit d'avoir leur avis la-dessus, mais avant tout leur boulot c'est de fournir les infos dont le joueur a besoin pour savoir si il va acheter tel jeu ou pas. Et pour une part grandissante de joueurs, la présence de DRM est un critère important, et que je n'ai encore jamais vu inscrit au dos des boîtes ou dans les communications-promotions officielles.

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Oula c'est houleux ici.
> Excusez-moi de vous déranger, mais le lien vers la beta de BattleForge me dirige vers une erreur de recherche. Serait-il possible de me venir en aide siouplait?
> Et fissa sinon je dénonce la perte d'indépendance de CPC!!!


Rupture de clé, le probléme sera résolu demain aprés midi .




> Pareillement pour moi et le prix de Stalker est repassé à 25€... enfin moi je dit ça...


Non toujours en promo avec CPC en utilisant leur lien . 

http://www.dlgamer.com/buy-stalker_c...partner&sr=385

PS faite moi un MP, il me reste quelques clés perso  pour Battleforge si vous voulez jouer ce soir  ::): 

the dlgamer staff

----------


## elkoo

> Pareillement pour moi et le prix de Stalker est repassé à 25€... enfin moi je dit ça...


Meuh non : http://www.dlgamer.com/buy-stalker_c...partner&sr=819

----------


## Elbreth

ah voui au temps pour moi...
:honteux:
bon m'en vais négocier mon découvert avec ma carte bleue....

----------


## golwin

> Pareillement pour moi et le prix de Stalker est repassé à 25€... enfin moi je dit ça...


Stalker toujours à 13,99 chez moi. Par contre, le lien Battleforce marche effectivement pas : "Votre recherche na pas donné de résultats"

Edit : grilled par dl staff

----------


## El Gringo

> Ceci dit, ça devrait être le boulot des journalistes de préciser dans chaque test de jeu le type de DRM utilisé, dans le petit pavé Développeur / Url / Config / etc..  Ils peuvent aimer ou déteser les DRM, penser que c'est un mal nécessaire ou une idiotie, c'est leur droit d'avoir leur avis la-dessus, mais avant tout leur boulot c'est de fournir les infos dont le joueur a besoin pour savoir si il va acheter tel jeu ou pas. Et pour une part grandissante de joueurs, la présence de DRM est un critère important, et que je n'ai encore jamais vu inscrit au dos des boîtes ou dans les communications-promotions officielles.


Normalement on précise dans les tests quand le DRM particulièrement relou. Mais on ne peut pas toujours savoir quel DRM est utilisé, d'autant plus que les versions review ne sont pas forcément traitées comme les versions commercialisées.

Edit : je viens d'apprendre qu'on indiquera le DRM si on le connnait à l'avenir. Voilà, j'ai l'air con.

----------


## BuzzerMan

> PS faite moi un MP, il me reste quelques clés perso  pour Battleforge si vous voulez jouer ce soir


C'est que jusqu'à ce soir la beta ? Ouinn j'ai pas trop le temps d'y jouer maintenant à cause d'un rapport qui fait chier...

Par contre si c'est pour ce soir, je suis pas sûr que vous puissiez y jouer, j'ai laissé le DL des *mises à jour* du jeu tourner toute la nuit, ça n'avançait pas. Mais rien à voir avec GLGamer, les serveurs d'EA qui sont à la ramasse.
En plus j'avais pas pris la bonne version pour l'installation de base, ça ira peut-être mieux avec celle de DLGamer (moins de maj) !

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> En plus j'avais pas pris la bonne version pour l'installation de base, ça ira peut-être mieux avec celle de DLGamer (moins de maj) !


Quelle version, avez vous un lien ?

The dlgamer staff

----------


## Darkfire8

Moi j'ai une clef que je ne peux pas utiliser a cause de mon proxy finalement alors si jamais ça peut aider.. Mp moi...

----------


## Pinkipou

Je m'excuse d'avance par ce que là, je vais en remettre une petite couche dans le (pas si) HS qui courre en filigrane sur ce topic.

J'ai trois raisons bien précises d'aimer mon Canard plus qu'un autre : à cause de sa déconnade, pour son sérieux et grâce à son indépendance.
Pour cette dernière, l'arrivée de DLGamer ne m'inquiète pas plus que cela mais m'amène quand même son lot de questions quant à l'avenir du mag et à son fonctionnement.

Je ne suis pas inquiet pour le moment car le problème des pubs de cet automne me laisse croire que le CPC a fait le choix de l'intégrité : plutôt hypothéquer les revenus de la régie pub que de risquer de transformer tous les lecteurs en bretons hargneux.
Enfin c'est l'interprétation personnelle que je fais de la quasi-absence de pubs sur le site depuis la fin de l'auto-refresh.

Et puis, comme l'a précisé un grand black du fofo (attention, c'est beau comme du Valve)



> Mais notre philosophie est d'essayer, dans la mesure du possible, de transformer cette publicité en service utile aux lecteurs.


il y a aussi une volonté de jongler intelligement avec les contraintes de notre belle civilisation. D'où l'arrivée de DLGamer visiblement.
L'intention est louable et profitera probablement autant à PNS qu'à tout plein de canetons.

Mais qu'est-ce que cela pourrait impliquer sur le mag et surtout le site ?
De manière directe et frontale, j'aurais envie de répondre presque rien vu les énergumènes qui font ce scandale depuis 5 ans.
D'ailleurs il ne semble pas que dans les organes de presse qui ont fait de la propagande douce leur fond de commerce réel, les véritables pressions passent par un simple coup de fil ou sont écrites noir sur blanc en bas de contrat (sauf p-e dans la "presse" dite "féminine", ces jolis catalogues de pubs qu'il faut chèrement payer en kiosque).
En général et dans tous les domaines où l'humain entre en jeu, la réalité arrive à se construire de manière bien plus subtile et complexe.


Mais il existe peut-être des raisons de s'inquiéter sur d'autres points, plus discrets ou moins évidents à déceler que les notes données aux jeux.
Boulon nous rassure :



> Ca fait pas mal de trucs au final, des trucs gênants.
> Mais des trucs sur lesquelles la rédac a plus ou moins de prise...
> -Pour les DRM, évidemment, on peut rien faire : impossible de les convaincre d'abandonner le truc qui convaint les éditeurs et les développeurs de les laisser distribuer leur jeu,
> -Pour les trucs comme Full Spectrum Warrior, je m'engage à les faire sauter de la base pour éviter que quelqu'un ne les achète par mégarde,
> -Pour dans les "cinq ans, vous n'aurez plus envie d'y jouer", je vais téléphoner dés la fin du bouclage pour tirer ça au clair et Dieu sait que ça m'énerve.
> -Pour les introuvables, pareil, on va leur pointer du doigt les trucs qu'on veut voir sur notre boutique.Casque est directeur de publication, c'est le gestionnaire, l'administratif.
> ....
> Mais, ce n'est pas le maître du monde.
> Mettons qu'il pète un cable, qu'il ait besoin d'argent de poche et tente d'influencer la note d'un jeu distribué sur DLGamer...
> ...





> En tant que rédac'chef, je ne contrôle que le contenu "rédactionnel".
> Je ne choisis pas la pub, ni les partenariats. Les deux mondes sont séparés et je veille justement à ce qu'ils soient totalement imperméables.
> Je ne peux pas interdire une pub ridicule, je ne décide pas des gens avec qui Presse non Stop noue des liens commeciaux.
> ....
> En tant que garçon têtu et allergique aux compromissions, tendance langue de pute, mes rédac chefs (Ivan le Fou, ackboo et Fishbone) m'ont toujours protégé contre les pressions externes, histoire que je puisse faire mon métier en toute honnêteté, voire avec une certaine brutalité et surtout en me sentant épaulé et soutenu.
> J'ai bien l'attention de faire pareil.





> C'est la question de l'éthique journalistique : les deux mondes doivent être séparé sinon c'est plus du journalisme, c'est de la réclame. Même si c'est le papier et la confiance des lecteurs qui nous fait vivre (et faire vivre les sales parasites du web), personne n'a plus de poids que personne, on n'est pas du même monde.
> Le contenu éditorial et le contenu commercial doîvent être totalement séparés si tu veux faire ton travail convenablement : dés qu'il y a porosité, il y a danger. L'un ne doit pas avoir de regard sur l'autre, juste pour éviter la tentation.


Ca fait du bien de lire qu'il y aura au moins toujours un carré de jusqu'au-boutistes pour préserver l'indépendance du mag face aux intérêts financiers.
Mais dans les faits, est-ce aussi simple et aussi claire qu'annoncé ?
Pour les pressions externes, je veux bien croire mais les celles venant en internes sont sûrement plus délicates à gérer. Sans oublier le risque d'auto-censure, qui est le plus facilement intégrable dans une structure puisque ne nécessitant personne d'autre que soi pour être appliquer.

Par exemple, Casque est responsable de la publication mais aussi testeur/journaliste à l'occasion (le test X3).
Qui contrôle qui dans ces cas là ? Comment gérer ses préoccupations patronales et journalistiques si celles-ci venaient à s'affronter ?
Quelle influence peut avoir l'opération du booklet X3 sur le test ? Pour le moment, je réponds sans hésiter : aucune, c'est le journaliste passionné qui parle. Mais est-ce que ce sera toujours la cas dans quelques temps, lors des prochains combos article/pub ?

Autre exemple. Le site est la vitrine du mag et tout lecteur fait immanquablement l'association entre les deux pour juger les contenus de canarpc.com. Mais toutes les news publiées sur le site sont-elles faites réellement avec la même approche ?
Que pensez justement de cette news là précisément ? Banale info pour l'ouverture d'une beta accompagnée d'une bonne affaire ou publi-reportage à visée lucrative ?
La question se posait déjà un peu avec toutes celles concernant Gandi. Mais comme il ne s'agissait que d'un simple échange de service, sans gains directs à la clé, sa portée était alors négligeable.
Là, quelque soit la réalité des intentions, la simple présence de DLGamer influencera instinctivement la perception des lecteurs. D'autant plus si une pub du site reprend la news en question comme c'est le cas aujourd'hui. Et y'aura-t-il d'ailleurs encore la possibilité d'avoir des news "promo spéciales" appliquées par d'autres enseignes concurrentes, comme on a pu le voir par exemple pour L4D ou GoG ?

Boulon explique très clairement le danger qui guette tout journal : la porosité entre contenu éditorial et commercial. L'un ne devrait pas influencer l'autre, et réciproquement. Pourtant, Omar reconnaît un peu avant que la rédaction à son mot dire, peut influer, voire imposer ou contourner des choix commerciaux. Ce qui, d'un point de vue indépendance éditoriale, est plutôt une bonne nouvelle. J'ai cru comprendre aussi qu'un ou plusieurs rédacteurs sont en charge de mettre concrétement en place l'intégration du partenariat commercial sur le site. Si donc il y a réellement une influence de la rédac' sur le reste de la publication, l'inverse ne peut-il pas être un peu vrai aussi ?
Surtout que dans une petite structure comme CPC, les fonctions de chacuns doivent sûrement s'adapter aux besoins du moment et le mélange des rôles être assez courants. Il n'y a qu'à voir le résultat sur les gros journaux d'infos, pourtant très cloisonés par les différents métiers et la hiérarchie : la quête de l'audience grignote toujours plus celle du contenu. Et il paraît que les rédac'-chefs ne sont pas les derniers à pousser dans ce sens. Bref, la théorie de la séparation des pouvoirs me semble pas aussi facile à appliquer que cela.
Avec l'arrivée de DLGamer, il est donc peut-être un peu légitime de s'inquiéter sur les bonnes manières de notre vilain petit canard préféré.
Mais peut-être aussi un peu prématuré pour le jeter dans le bûcher des déceptions, comme au moins un des posteurs l'a fait en début de topic.

Je viens justement de re-signer pour an : ça devrait suffire à me faire un avis pour savoir si ce pavé indigeste valait la peine d'être tapé jusqu'au bout.

----------


## half

> Big blabla


Haha peut être que la vie du site aurai été plus simple s'il s'appelait toujours canardplus.com et pas canardpc.com. Les gens comprendraient mieux à quel point le site n'a *aucune* influence sur les critiques du mag. 

Comprenez que le site est l'extention du mag et pas l'inverse. Et pour dire vrai le site coûte de l'argent et est financé par le mag. Je coûte de l'argent et c'est le travail des pigistes qui payent mon salaire. Donc pour moi, penser qu'un jour le site influencera le mag m'a bien fait marrer... juqu'à ce que je voye à qu'elle point vous en doutiez.

Je comprends ta peur pour l'âme du canard. Pour parler de ma petite histoire, sache qu'en venant chez Canard PC j'ai tout simplement divisé mon salaire par 2. Je l'ai fais pour les même raisons qui vous font lire Canard PC. Ce mag à une âme, une équipe soudée, je peux me balader pied nu dans les bureaux, dormir la nuit sur mon lit de camp et traiter mon boss de gros pd 10 fois par jour car il n'y a jamais eu ce cadre "d'entreprise pour le blé".

Hélas les réalités financières sont toujours là, et si nous voulons continuer l'aventure avec vous il nous faut bien avancer. Offrir des jeux en vente sur le site, avec promo possible semblait être une bonne idée. Mais hélas je l'ai mal implenté et lancé un peu trop brutalement... Pour ma part je pense que le site à maintenant une carte à jouer pour les mods de jeux, les jeux indépendants, les serveurs de jeux et bien sur sa communauté. Je consacrerai donc d'avantage de mon énergie et de mon temps dans cette ligne là. 

Mais les kebabs resteront à 5.00€ en bas de la redac...

----------


## El Gringo

C'est une belle histoire, mais tu peux leur dire qu'on t'a trouvé sur un trottoir en fait.

----------


## half

* regarde le sous titre de gringo.

huuuuuum

Et c'est 4h20 t'as pas un bouclage demain ?

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

> Mais les kebabs


Tu n'aimes plus Quick, tu t'es fais soudoyer par Mr Kebab, avoue !

----------


## El Gringo

> * regarde le sous titre de gringo.
> 
> huuuuuum
> 
> Et c'est 4h20 t'as pas un bouclage demain ?


C'est pour ça que je bosse...




> Tu n'aimes plus Quick, tu t'es fais soudoyer par Mr Kebab, avoue !


On a déménagé, adieu Quickos  :Emo:

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

Faut être fort pour travailler chez CPC, un petit salaire et pas de Quick à proximité !


Mes héros !  :Emo:

----------


## FixB

J'ai déjà dit que je trouvais hallucinant de faire un procès d'intention à l'équipe de CPC à cause de ce simple partenariat ?
Ah oui. Ben je le redis  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Le fond de ma pensée était le même en 2007 :
> http://pix.nofrag.com/1/6/9/a0d20611...715a002a8.html


 
Quel bel homme  ::love:: 


Sinon, y'en a certain qui devraient lâcher une bonne caisse avant de poster. 


Il sera toujours temps de gueuler à raison dans 12 mois ,quand Fallout 4 prendra son 11/10, "Best RPG Of The Century devant Planescape Torment"  ::ninja::

----------


## Anonyme871

> Sinon, y'en a certain qui devraient lâcher une bonne caisse avant de poster.


On peut pas reprocher à Pinkipou d'avoir posté à la légère. Son propos est plutôt construit, argumenté et mesuré.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Je pensais plutôt à l'autre moins mesuré. Mais comme ce n'est pas bien de balancer les noms... ::ninja::

----------


## IbZz

> Ce mag à une âme, une équipe soudée, je peux me balader pied nu dans les bureaux, dormir la nuit sur mon lit de camp et *traiter mon boss de gros pd 10 fois par jour* car il n'y a jamais eu ce cadre "d'entreprise pour le blé".


Et moi qui croyais avoir un super boulot, idyllique... Eh non, il y a mieux. Bon, il va falloir que je teste avec mon boss, alea jacta est. 

Merci d'avoir précisé les contours de mon paradis idéal.  ::P:

----------


## Darkfire8

OMg divisé son salaire par deux !
Ca doit faire mal non? Même si c'est pour un certain idéal !
Bonne chance pour survivre sans quick ! Les kébab c'est un peu fifty fifty :P

----------


## O.Boulon

Petit joueur, à une époque certains pigistes l'ont divisé par trois.
C'est d'ailleurs un peu pour ça qu'on prend notre boulot à coeur.

----------


## half

> Petit joueur, à une époque certains pigistes l'ont divisé par trois.
> C'est d'ailleurs un peu pour ça qu'on prend notre boulot à coeur.


Ha ouai ? Ok je divise encore mon salaire par 2. C'est moi le plus impliqué, owned.

----------


## El Gringo

> Ha ouai ? Ok je divise encore mon salaire par 2. C'est moi le plus impliqué, owned.


 :^_^:  T'es de plus en plus con en tout cas, c'est rassurant...

----------


## Monsieur Chat

> juqu'à ce que je voye à qu'elle point vous en doutiez.


Aie. Mes yeux pleurent. Sinon, le fond y est. Il est même emprunt de sagesse, tiens, et résume admirablement bien la situation.

----------


## Anonyme871

> Ha ouai ? Ok je divise encore mon salaire par 2. C'est moi le plus impliqué, owned.


Fait toi payer en chèques emplois services  :Cigare:

----------


## fouizlala

> Je pensais plutôt à l'autre moins mesuré. Mais comme ce n'est pas bien de balancer les noms...


L'"autre" il t'emmerde.  :;): 
Et je ne suis pas mesuré et c'est pas grave et je t'emmerde une nouvelle fois.
Allez salut Monsieur Cacao (comme quoi c'est pas dur).

----------


## Elbreth

Euh sinon soit dit en passant des canards pour battlebetaforger en coeur? (voir si y a un topic que je n'ai pas vu
Nan parce que contrairement à certains "déçus", pour ma part je ne vois pour l'instant que des avantages à ce partenariat commercial, et puis il faut bien payer les kebabs (quoique je doute que ce soit avec ce partenariat qu'ils aient un rab de sauce blanche)... Donc pour l'instant je dis très bien un bonus en plus, comme les serveurs, l'hébergement de photos, ce site et si je vois que le mag vire publi-rédactionnel, hé bien j'en prendrais mon parti et je n'irais plus l'acheter chez mon marchand de journaux préféré qui me le garde, parce que comme ça je fait aussi vivre le petit commerce. Arrêtons de chercher midi à quatorze heure, ne crions pas au loup, et jugeons sur piéce...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Euh sinon soit dit en passant des canards pour battlebetaforger en coeur?


Arrête le Hors sujet stp  ::P:

----------


## Elbreth

Mais je hs pas je cherche des amis spa pareil!!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> L'"autre" il t'emmerde. 
> Et je ne suis pas mesuré et c'est pas grave et je t'emmerde une nouvelle fois.
> Allez salut Monsieur Cacao (comme quoi c'est pas dur).


Plaît-il ?

----------


## Casque Noir

> Petit joueur, à une époque certains pigistes l'ont divisé par trois.
> C'est d'ailleurs un peu pour ça qu'on prend notre boulot à coeur.


Précisons quand même qu'il faut toujours diviser par deux ce que dit Boulon. Ouais, ça devient compliqué du coup...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Précisons quand même qu'il faut toujours diviser par deux ce que dit Boulon


Sauf quand il parle de son poids.

----------


## Jalkar

Pas tout lu mais pas cool le Trojan dans le manager Bitorrent...

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Pas tout lu mais pas cool le Trojan dans le manager Bitorrent...


?

The dlgamerstaff

----------


## Igloo

Excellente affaire ce Clear Sky à 14€ et j'ai failli la rater.  ::o:

----------


## Casque Noir

> Pas tout lu mais pas cool le Trojan dans le manager Bitorrent...


Quelqu'un qui poste avec une IP anglaise pour la première fois avec un message aussi tendancieux, ça ressemble quand même fortement à un concurrent jaloux ça, non ?

----------


## Igloo

> Quelqu'un qui poste avec une IP anglaise pour la première fois avec un message aussi tendancieux, ça ressemble quand même fortement à un concurrent jaloux ça, non ?


Heu non mon cher Casque, je confirme la merde...



 ::huh::

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Méfiance avec Avast.
Il détecte le launcher sur ma clé USB comme un virus, sauf que non.
Et ça m'est arrivé d'avoir des alertes sur des fichiers sains, parce qu'ils ne plaisaient pas à Avast, sûrement.

----------


## O.Boulon

Je me rappelle avoir eu un problème avec Clear Sky version test.
Mon antivirus effaçait systématiquement l'exe et deux ou trois autres fichiers.

J'espère que c'est ça.

----------


## Casque Noir

> Heu non mon cher Casque, je confirme la merde...
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview/d148...2-dea66ba0db52


Ok, j'ai rien dit  ::rolleyes::  hum... bon ben ça va hein...

----------


## Guest

> OMg divisé son salaire par deux !
> Ca doit faire mal non? Même si c'est pour un certain idéal !
> Bonne chance pour survivre sans quick ! Les kébab c'est un peu fifty fifty :P


Divisé par zéro ici  :Cigare: 

Et zéro sur zéro, ça fait zéro, si ça intéresse des mathématiciens...

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

> Méfiance avec Avast.
> Il détecte le launcher sur ma clé USB comme un virus, sauf que non.
> Et ça m'est arrivé d'avoir des alertes sur des fichiers sains, parce qu'ils ne plaisaient pas à Avast, sûrement.


Pareil, j'ai dû virer Avast parce qu'il voyait systématiquement certains jeux freewares comme des trojans ou autres, sans parler de logiciel dont les exe ne lui plaisaient pas (et je parle pas d'obscurs trucs téléchargés sur un serveur Russe hébergé au Gabon).

----------


## xrogaan

Avast, il détecte trop. Mais lui au moins, il détecte !

----------


## Pyjama Wallon

T'as testé ceux qui détectent bien !?

----------


## xrogaan

Tu peux toujours essayer avec http://scanner.virus.org/ ou http://virusscan.jotti.org/

Je sais pas si ils sont bon, mais on sais jamais.

----------


## Jalkar

> Quelqu'un qui poste avec une IP anglaise pour la première fois avec un message aussi tendancieux, ça ressemble quand même fortement à un concurrent jaloux ça, non ?



Désolé d'être chez Alice Adsl... je n'ai pas choisi mon IP  ::): 

Sinon beh Avast detecte tout les autorun de clé usb... ce qui est une bonne chose vu la quantité de virus se diffusant via celle-ci ( et grâce au leur autorun :P )

----------


## Igloo

Il ne m'a jamais fait chier Avast pourtant (autorun, freeware ou quoique ce soit)... Ah si, c'était sur une pub CPC qu'il s'était affolé une fois.

Bon je n'en peux plus de ces montés de stress, je me désabonne.

----------


## xrogaan

Profite-en pour aller faire un check-up complet de ta santé a l'hôpital le plus proche. Vire ta télé, et ton téléphone. Nettoie tout chez toi a la javelle et ce, tout les jours. Et aussi, surtout, ne mange pas trop gras, ne fume pas et ne parle pas aux gens. Évite les toilettes publique comme la peste, achète un chien et fait creuser un fossé autour de ta maison. de 2 mètres de profondeur, le fossé, et 4 mètres de large.

Et surtout, évite de pisser contre le vent !

----------


## Elbreth

Hum alors pour les antivirus gratuits je suis un peu revenu de Avast, un poil trop chatouilleux à mon goût, notamment vis à vis de certains exe de jeux, alors j'ai testé avg free edition, parfois un poil lourd pt de vue prise de ressources systéme en cours de scan, mais beaucoup moins sujet aux faux positifs. Enfin je dit ça je dis rien. Et non je suis pas un vendu à la solde de la boîte qui le produit 

Spoiler Alert! 


(pssst aux producteurs, le paiement en BN c'est moitié fraise moitié vanille)


Sinon BattleForge bien, ma CB m'a craché à la gueule pour ClearSky><
Et la prochaine promo ça sera quoi? (nan pasque moi pas bcp de sousous, donc je profite au max des promos... quand le banquier veut bien ><)

----------


## ERISS

> Edit : je viens d'apprendre qu'on indiquera le DRM si on le connnait à l'avenir. Voilà, j'ai l'air con.


Ah bein moi aussi: Qu'est-ce que je vais pouvoir trouver comme prétexte pour vous râler dessus maintenant? ::|:  ::P: 
J'ai toujours en mémoire l'origine de ma venue sur le fofo: Starforce.
 Sans Starforce j'en serai peut-être toujours à me dire: "Un forum CPC? Mouai-bof" sans y être jamais allé dessus  ::happy2::

----------


## zabuza

Faut avouer que Avast est le roi des antivirus inutile, obligé de le supprimer à cause de sa fâcheuse habitude à me faire peur pour rien ( préfère antivir ).
Pour en revenir au coeur du sujet, je suis étonné de voir autant de rabat joie. CanardPc se développe, c'est une bonne chose, un partenariat avec une entreprise française est encore mieux.
Je suis du genre à chercher la ptite bête partout, mais je ne vois pas pourquoi cela changerait la ligne éditoriale de Canard.
Rajoutez des jeux (sur canard), il y a fort à parier qu'un jour j'en achète un par ce service.
J'utilise bien steam..
( qui a exactement le même service de DRM, soit dit en passant, faut bien lancer Steam pour que les jeux fonctionnent )

----------


## xrogaan

Comme tu fais la promo de ton site, rien qu'en passant. Et en plus, tu fais aussi la promo du film de dragon-ball ! C'est scandaleux, rien que dire que ça pue (le film, hein) c'est trop gentils.

Mais bon, pour en revenir aux jeux et la boutique et tout ça, j'ai une feature request pour half : Serait-il possible de sortir de la fiche d'un jeu pour aller vers la liste des jeux du même genre ? Je m'explique, parce que c'est pas clair.

Si je vais sur cette fiche, j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, sauf un lien pour retourner a la liste des jeux classé "MMO". Voir même, si c'est pas trop demandé, les trier par éditeur, développeurs et par DRM :D

Je pense que ça serait bien. Oh, et aussi un tris selon les notes ! C'est important ça, les notes...

----------


## Anonyme871

> Faut avouer que Avast est le roi des antivirus inutile, obligé de le supprimer à cause de sa fâcheuse habitude à me faire peur pour rien ( préfère antivir ).
> P


Bha les canards, faut les configurer vos antivirus (et éviter les site de poney).
J'ai avast sous xp depuis belle lurette et jamais eu aucun problème. Ni détection à outrance ni passoire. 
Même chose avec antivir sous vista. 

Sinon, c'est quoi la prochaine promo ?

----------


## dlgamer_staff

> Sinon, c'est quoi la prochaine promo ?


Pour la savoir  pensez à venir vendredi soir  sur  canardpc.com  .

The dlgamer staff

----------


## elpato

> Pour la savoir pensez à venir vendredi soir sur canardpc.com .
> 
> The dlgamer staff


C'est tous les week-ends les promos?  ::): 
:débarque:

----------


## Igloo

C'est toutes les 30 minutes les promos.  ::o: 

PS : Laissez moi avec mon avast, il est très bien, et puis c'est même pas moi qui ai lancé le (faux) problème, j'ai juste vérifié... moi j'en ai eu aucun en prenant le torrent et j'y joue tranquillement en sachant avoir fait une bonne affaire.  :B):

----------


## Mambba

je crois que les grandes gueules dégoutée de l'esprit mercantile de CPC ont en fait eux même l'esprit qui baigne  complètement dedans, ils pensent qu'à ca. Tellement habitués à gueuler contre l'argent pas beau et les tactiques marketing pourries. (mais je dis pas qu'il n'y en a pas..)
Ajouté à la parano ca débouche toujours sur des soupçons de conspiration, profondes déceptions envers ces "vendus", etcetc ... Tout ca sans trop savoir comment ca se passe vraiment dans la boite. (d'ailleurs c'est cool que Casque nous explique un peu, ca rassure même)

Il vous est pas venu à l'idée que refiler des bon plans c juste sympa et c'est leur rôle un peu, et en l'occurence c'est juste ca qui se passe avec DlGamer ? enfin si je ne m'abuse ..
Moi quand je vois un bon plan quelque part je le refile a mes potes, sans pour autant que mes potes me soupconne d'être sponsorisé par le magasin/le site. 

Je comprend ce besoin/ou plutôt cette obligation de faire tourner leur magazine avec un système pub, tout en le faisant avec soin (pub pertinente etc comme l'expliquait Casque je crois) Arrêtez de voir le mal et la merde partout.



Bon sinon pour le moment, Battle Forge télécharge encore sa mise à jour .. j'ai hâte d'essayer  ::):

----------

